# Sticky  Ebay and Chinese Direct Carbon Wheel Thread 3.0



## Coolhand

Time for a new thread. 2.0 will stay stickied below this for reference purposes.


----------



## hernluis

Im about finally getting ready to buy farsports 50x25wide carbon clincher wheelset with bitex hubs. I want to do 24h front 2x and 28rear 3x. I weigh 170. Im thinking this will give me a sturdier wheels with not too much weight penalty. What do you guys think? Or should i stay with the 20 front and 24 rear?


----------



## by666

i just got the same wheel set a few weeks ago. i have about about 300 miles on them. im heavier than you at 190 and my rims are 20 radial front and 24 2x rear. so far i havent had any problems. wheels seem stiff enough. only time will tell how durable
they will be


----------



## veloci1

What kind of pricing are you guys getting?


----------



## by666

$550 including shipping. and 4.5% paypal fee. pilar spokes and novatec 291/482 hubs.


----------



## veloci1

Can you provide me with the vendor's name or website?
How long did it take you to get them?


----------



## makntracks

I purchased 10 sets of carbon wheels in 2011 in a business venture that never went ahead. Ive sold a few sets and all are still alive and running well.. 1 set died in a crash.

I run a set of 60mm clinchers on my personal bike, never had a problem with them and i do around 250k per week on some of the worst roads around, i race with them on weekends and i would not hesitate to buy another set. 

If you purchase form one of the decent suppliers that just build carbon wheels and frames i think there is good quality control in place, i wouldn't buy off ebay.

I have dealt with yishun many times and only have good things to say about them.
They have not changed there name as some people have said before.

Thats my 2c any ways. To bad the AUS dollar has been shot to **** or i would have a set of there new 2015 wheels in my hands..

The company i have used is below.
Pro manufacturer of carbon rims, carbon wheels, carbon frames and carbon components for road cycling, track, triathlon, mtb


----------



## hernluis

Any thoughts on the new tubeless clinchers at far sports? Seem to have a nice u profile compared to their other u shaped non clincher rim. Would they really be stronger as they claim?


----------



## by666

a heads up on the tubeless from farsport. the wheels i ordered were the ones with no spoke holes on the inside of the rim. the wheels they set me were tubeless compatible with spoke holes and the special rim tap to make them tubeless. thats not what i ordered and i wanted them to send me what i ordered. farsport wanted me to pay return shipping back to china $80 bucks even though they sent the wrong wheels. they said i didnt say which rim i wanted but even the invoice they sent me stated the rim didnt have spoke holes. none of that mattered even though it was their mistake. they are never going to make things right if it costs them money. if their wheels fail and you have warranty them they will make you pay shipping back to china. make sure they know what rim you want and cross your fingers.


----------



## otaner142

So far i have been reading consistently on this thread ! And have come to a decision of buying either a 38mm set of yoeleo wheels or farsport wheels ? My question is which is better ?? In terms of reliability and durability ? Also i will be doing lots of crit races .... for the far sports i was planning on getting the ones with dt 350s straight pull... any thoughts ??? Also i have heard on other forums that if the manufacturer offer basalt surface i should stay away from it ?????? What ??? Someone please help !!! 
Another option are the williams system 31 alum wheels .... but thats if non of the are purchasable. ....
Thanks a lot for the help !!!!!!


----------



## hernluis

that sucks on the "Tubeless" they sent you. I got quoted for $650 shipped including 4.5% paypal fee for the 50x25mm true tubeless 3k Matte, bitex hubs, 24h, 28h, swiss stop black brake inserts, no skewers. this was from far sports. I asked for washers on all spokes so I will make sure the invoice has every detail, including the spoke washers.


----------



## christoph1980

Hey Guys, i need your help! Does anybody know, if its possible to configure a 60mm clincher Wheelset under 1.600 Gramm? 

many thanks in advance!


----------



## rafalwspin

Hi, I think to make wheels with 16:8 system. I ask few ebay's seller selling rims. One said that his rims are drill with 6 degree angle, and other that his rims are ready for 16:8 (but I had to explain him what it is). Are your rims drill straight or with angle for spokes?


----------



## 00Garza

christoph1980 said:


> Hey Guys, i need your help! Does anybody know, if its possible to configure a 60mm clincher Wheelset under 1.600 Gramm?
> 
> many thanks in advance!


Yoeleo and Far Sports claim theirs are just under 1600:
Carbon Bicycle Wheel - Buy Light Clincher Carbon Bike Wheels Yoeleo
Far Sports 60mm carbon wheels


----------



## Wesquire

Anyone have experience with BaiXiang wheels? They sell on Amazon which is a good sign, and all the reviews I've read have been 5 stars other than one. I ordered their 50mm ultra-lite 25mm wide wheels for $455 shipped. They come with the SL novatecs, and they provide maximum spoke tension numbers unlike some of the other sellers. They have a 1 year warranty. Sounds like another top tier china option.


----------



## Jaxxx

Bailing looks good, Amazon has a great return policy if not


----------



## Wesquire

Jaxxx said:


> Bailing looks good, Amazon has a great return policy if not


Well, I actually didn't order through Amazon because I got it cheaper through them direct. I'll post my review once I get them.


----------



## Jaxxx

Wesquire said:


> Well, I actually didn't order through Amazon because I got it cheaper through them direct. I'll post my review once I get them.


Pls do, I'll probably pull the trigger on a set soon...


----------



## Wesquire

Something that isn't mentioned much in these threads, and can probably save you some issues is to be aware that there is a break-in period for these carbon wheels. Make sure you get the spoke tension readjusted after the first hundred miles or so. The wheels will almost definitely need to be trued after breaking-in.


----------



## Wesquire

Well, I got the wheels in. Very fast shipping. I'll post some pics later, but the packaging was not impressive. However, there's no physical damage that I can find while inspecting. They are perfectly true, spoke tension seems even. The quality seems nice, the only problem I can tell is that on the inside of the rim, a couple of the spoke holes have slight bulges. I don't know if this should worry me or not. I'll get my calipers out and measure for uniformity later.


----------



## Jaxxx

Sounds like a nice wheel!


----------



## Wesquire

So I'm a heavier rider (200+) and the brake pads didn't fit my brakes so I only used the front wheel today. I kept my mavic ksyrium sl rear wheel on. There's also some imperfections with the rear rim that I'm settling with baixiang about. The communication has been good. I'd be very happy with a replacement rim that matches the quality of the front. Anyways, I took the front wheel out for 10 miles today. I also did a 2 mile TT that I do weekly. Today I beat my PR by 1 mph average. I didn't have wind help, so I'm going to say a good part of that was due to the wheel. Performance aside, they are worth the money just for the comfort. The 25mm rim with 25mm tires felt like I was on a cloud. I bought the wheels for $450. So far I'm happy, even with one rim questionable. I'd recommend them as a budget carbon wheel. Just don't go into it expecting perfect craftsmanship. I'm still a little hesitant to do much braking with the carbon clinchers, so my rear wheel might not see much use anyways.


----------



## jmouta

*60mm clincher wheelset*

Hello there, I'm trying to find a low budget 60mm carbon wheelset. I browsed this thread but couldn't find specific webstores. 
What do you recommend? Brand / website?

Thanks!


----------



## Wesquire

jmouta said:


> Hello there, I'm trying to find a low budget 60mm carbon wheelset. I browsed this thread but couldn't find specific webstores.
> What do you recommend? Brand / website?
> 
> Thanks!


Go with baixiang through Amazon. Great return policy. If not, I'd do yoeleo.


----------



## GavinR

Hi Guys, thought I would come back and share my experience with my Chinese carbon clinchers 1 year on....


----------



## Wesquire

GavinR said:


> Hi Guys, thought I would come back and share my experience with my Chinese carbon clinchers 1 year on....


Thanks for the video. I'd imagine that the more quality chinese sellers put out lower maintenance wheels now than what you have experienced. In other news, I received my black prince pads and my baixiang wheels brake very nicely now. I'm gradually building confidence with these wheels. I've used sandpaper to gently remove any imperfections along the inside of the rim. I've put down some PRs with them. I've even broken into the top 5 on some strava sprint and TT segments. Impressive for cheap chinese wheels holding up ~245 lbs of total load @ 1000+ watts. I would definitely recommend getting a front chinese carbon wheel if you want some aero advantage. I'm not entirely sold on the rear wheel yet though.


----------



## Jasmine-Yoeleo

Wesquire said:


> Go with baixiang through Amazon. Great return policy. If not, I'd do yoeleo.


Thank you for recommend YOELEO.
Here is a 4% off discount code: 4%RBR (without limited order price) valid from now to June 30th
Enjoy discount on discount with this code.


----------



## simnorm

About to order 24h/28h wheels from either Light-bicycle or farsports.
*I can't make up my mind.*

Farsports uses nipple washer and have 3 different 50mm profile. 
23mm U shape (16mm internal width)
25mm toroidal (18mm internal width)
25mm U shape (18mm internal width)

Light-bicyle
45mm U shape (19mm internal width)

There's very little feedback on the "new 2015" 50mmx25mm U Shape Farsports rim


----------



## hernluis

I got farsport u shape tubeless in 25mm wide 24f/28r which is probably over kill. Im 160. Have not ridden yet but build was very nice and very smooth hubs. I went with the bitex hu s.


----------



## simnorm

hernluis said:


> I got farsport u shape tubeless in 25mm wide 24f/28r which is probably over kill. Im 160. Have not ridden yet but build was very nice and very smooth hubs. I went with the bitex hu s.


Did you weight them? Kyle quoted 1515g for the 23mm U shape 24/28 bitex, were your 25mm much heavier?


----------



## jaggrin

I am thinking about buying a set of Yoeleo carbon clinchers and have a question on where do you buy replacement pads once the originals wear down? Their website does not have just braking pads. Can you use the black prince pads? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wesquire

jaggrin said:


> I am thinking about buying a set of Yoeleo carbon clinchers and have a question on where do you buy replacement pads once the originals wear down? Their website does not have just braking pads. Can you use the black prince pads? Thanks in advance.


Get black prince pads


----------



## B05

- I ordered a set of 38mm/23 width clinchers from carbonzone last gear. I believe they came in only 30g heavier than quoted (which is nothing). Brought them to the French Maritime Alps (La Madone, D' Ez) and the wheels held up fine. Some marks on the brake track. Sold them with a bike.

- Ordered a set this time from Yoeleo. Same rim/width size but with their "SL Pro hubs". I feel like I overpaid since I'm only set to save about 80g compared to the $450/1450g ish I paid on carbonzone. Let's see how this one goes. I hope it comes in under-weight at 1385g. Received my tracking last Tues and it's now Thurs midnight and still don't have any updates from EMS.

I'll post the wheels once I get them.


----------



## primeros

Any updates on how your wheels are holding up?


----------



## ilove2ride

I bought a pair of Chinese carbon wheels a few months ago as I had a specific project in mind. I wanted to build an adventure bike in carbon that would use S&S couplers and disc brakes. The S&S couplers were for breaking the bike down and packing it in a case that met airline requirements for luggage so I would not have to pay additional fees. I wanted carbon for weight and durability. I wanted disc brakes because I wanted to switch between 700c wheels at home and 650B wheels when I traveled. Previous experience had shown me that 700c wheels needed to have the tires removed to fit them in the bag which is a pain. And my existing carbon wheels with rim brakes provided marginal braking in dry conditions and almost non existent braking in wet conditions.

Finding 700c wheels with disc brakes was expensive and a pain. It was just too much work and every quote for custom was overkill. So I ended up buying a pair of Chinese carbon wheels with Novatec hubs and spending USD$450 and so far I could not be happier. I can't tell the difference between them and my pair of domestic carbon wheels except they cost 75% less. <script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/6eeaeb67/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


----------



## primeros

ilove2ride said:


> I bought a pair of Chinese carbon wheels a few months ago as I had a specific project in mind. I wanted to build an adventure bike in carbon that would use S&S couplers and disc brakes. The S&S couplers were for breaking the bike down and packing it in a case that met airline requirements for luggage so I would not have to pay additional fees. I wanted carbon for weight and durability. I wanted disc brakes because I wanted to switch between 700c wheels at home and 650B wheels when I traveled. Previous experience had shown me that 700c wheels needed to have the tires removed to fit them in the bag which is a pain. And my existing carbon wheels with rim brakes provided marginal braking in dry conditions and almost non existent braking in wet conditions.
> 
> Finding 700c wheels with disc brakes was expensive and a pain. It was just too much work and every quote for custom was overkill. So I ended up buying a pair of Chinese carbon wheels with Novatec hubs and spending USD$450 and so far I could not be happier. I can't tell the difference between them and my pair of domestic carbon wheels except they cost 75% less. <script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/6eeaeb67/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


May I ask where you got your wheels?

Thanks


----------



## Wesquire

primeros said:


> Any updates on how your wheels are holding up?


Mine are fantastic. Got them from Baixiang


----------



## ilove2ride

The wheelset was sold by 2011cycling2011 and I paid about $365 plus $55 for shipping which took less than 2 weeks.


----------



## simnorm

So I got my wheels today from Farsports, 5 days shipping, about 3 weeks build time for 50mmx23mm U Shape clincher Bitex 24f/28r CxRay. 
Actual weight 1530g. 
The front wheels has brass spoke washers, but not the rear wheel. Which is odd unless they only use washers for radial lacing. My rear wheel is 2x on both sides. 
Mounting ProRace4 tires was super hard. :mad2:


----------



## GavinR

I have put mine on the truing stand after over a year and they are holding up well..


----------



## engrmariano

abit OT...

please suggest brake pads that's good when raining.


----------



## echtogammut

I am very curious about your experience with the SL Pro hubs. I am looking at ordering a set of 38s with 25mm width from Yoeleo and am debated between the Novatech's, that I know and the SL Pro with ceramic bearings. I kind of like the idea of ceramics bearings as these will most likely see a fair amount of inclement weather and a proper ceramic bearing will last longer when grit gets in there (I can show you the evidence with my BBs). I am pretty sure their regular SuperLight hub is the same one I have on a wheelset that uses Enduro bearings and is easily one of the fastest spinning wheels I have ever seen.

I am curious why I don't hear more about Carbonality on the road side of biking. They have one of the better Chinese websites and seem to have a pretty solid set of frames and wheels. On the MTB side, they are pretty well used for frames and wheels, but I think you are the first person who I heard mention them on the road side.


----------



## gruesome

I'm looking into some Yoeleos myself, but I can't figure out what WIDTH wheelset will fit on my bike. I have a 2014 Felt F75 with the stock Mavic CXP22 wheelset.. I THINK those rims are about a 19 outer width, but I can't verify it anywhere on the interwebs. I'm running 25mm Conti GP 4000S II, so I'd like to get a 25mm wide wheelset. Does anyone have experience or knowledge of what my Felt can run (wheel-wise)?


----------



## timmy09

I am looking to purchase my first wheelset but have no idea even after reading various threads for hours!

Does the rim width affect anything? I plan to run 25mm tires. My frame can take rims up to 25mm rims. Should I buy 20.5mm 23mm or 25mm? Are U-Shaped rims better? 
I have whittled it down to a few wheels and any pointers will be very helpful.
My shortlist:

baixiangbike - Road Bike 50mm Clincher Disc Brake Carbon Wheels Carbon Fiber Wheel Set

carbonspeedcycle - 25mm width disc brake hubs 50mm clincher carbon bicycle wheelYoeleobike - 700C 23MM Wide Carbon Wheels Clincher 50MM with Hubs for 6 Bolt Disc Brakes 

Wheelsfar - 50mmx25mm Clincher with Bitex / Novatec hub Model:FSC50CM-25


----------



## Jasmine-Yoeleo

@timmy09 Based our experience,my suggestion for you is to choose 25mm wide rims, considering your frame can take the 25mm wide rims.
the technology for tyres and aerodynamics and rolling resistance is moving to wider. So 25mm wide beat 23mm wide. 




timmy09 said:


> I am looking to purchase my first wheelset but have no idea even after reading various threads for hours!
> 
> Does the rim width affect anything? I plan to run 25mm tires. My frame can take rims up to 25mm rims. Should I buy 20.5mm 23mm or 25mm? Are U-Shaped rims better?
> *I have whittled it down to a few wheels and any pointers will be very helpful.
> My shortlist:
> 
> baixiangbike - Road Bike 50mm Clincher Disc Brake Carbon Wheels Carbon Fiber Wheel Set
> 
> carbonspeedcycle - 25mm width disc brake hubs 50mm clincher carbon bicycle wheel*
> 
> Yoeleobike - 700C 23MM Wide Carbon Wheels Clincher 50MM with Hubs for 6 Bolt Disc Brakes
> 
> Wheelsfar - 50mmx25mm Clincher with Bitex / Novatec hub Model:FSC50CM-25


----------



## Bluechip

For those of you that have purchased Farsports rims, how accurate was the claimed ERD measurement? I ordered the new 58d x 28w and am getting impatient and wanting to order spokes.


----------



## DBolzan

*Baixiang rims*

Hi Everyone - my first post!
A few friends and I have been building wheels for several years now using various carbon Rims, Sapim Cx Rays and Chris King Hubs. 

I thought I would share the experience with the rims (never any issues with other components and the Chris King hubs are spectacular!).

We used Biaxiang Rims for a while (~12 months) until we started to get some structural failures such as cracking around the valve hole and splits in the rim lips etc. We also found, much to our disgust, a QC sticker over a hidden hole in the rim! It appeared to be a wrongly drilled spoke hole that was then filled with black silicon and covered, with all things, the QC sticker! 

Unfortunately Biaxiang failed to reply to any of the issues so they could redeem themselves so we shifted to another factory that has so far been very reliable and certainly more responsive.

I agree that the rims are very cheap, but be wary of the reputation - there are a lot of bad rim manufacturers out there!


----------



## doctormike

I ordered two rear Yoeleo wheels, 60mm, 3k weave, 23 width. I ordered them just before Christmas and I got them yesterday. I ordered to rear because my rear Planet X wheel broke when I was hit by a car and my teammate split his rim using the wrong brake pads on his Planet X wheels. The wheels are free from any obvious defects or damage from shipping. It took them 9 days to arrive in California. I started gluing them already, although they state that they recommend rim tape and will void any warranty issues if you use glue. I have always glued and at 230 per wheel I am less worried about a warranty issue. Wheels arrived trued and look nice. There are no labels on the wheels but they did include some in the box if I wanted to add them later. I will post more once I get on them and put some miles on the wheel. I plan to continue using my Planet X 50mm front and then the Yoeleo 60mm rear.


----------



## rainxman

What frame is https://www.verreijt.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/R51-Build-UP.jpg ? It looks like the FM098 from DengFu but it has disc brake mounts.


----------



## Sanders

Hi guys,

I'm looking to build a wheelset with at the core (or at the outskirts) a chinese rim from Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods
The RM88C-25mm (RM88C-25mm road bike 88mm carbon clincher rim 25mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd) to be exact.

Does anybody have experience with the fabricator or one of these rims?

I'm looking to build it up along with Hope Mono RS hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes and Sapim nipples on a 18f 24r spoke count.


----------



## RBikrider

Sanders said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking to build a wheelset with at the core (or at the outskirts) a chinese rim from Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods
> The RM88C-25mm (RM88C-25mm road bike 88mm carbon clincher rim 25mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd) to be exact.
> 
> Does anybody have experience with the fabricator or one of these rims?
> 
> I'm looking to build it up along with Hope Mono RS hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes and Sapim nipples on a 18f 24r spoke count.


Go ahead, great service and reliable products. My rims still go true on my CS-RB01 bike, some other guys are happy with their frames or bikes from Peter as well just like me. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...irect-version-7-0-a-346068-8.html#post4835797


----------



## jony5

(source:Mega Composit - MR50AXUL)
Hi I am looking for the rims with spokes end in alloy part (sort of mavic type), is there any chance find some "more safety rims" from China market? Thanks
we in Slovakia have a lot of road holes and others anti-carbon stuff


----------



## nayr497

Anybody riding the 38 mm depth, 23 mm width clincher Yoeleo wheels? Interested in hearing some feedback on the quality of those...though I'm sure they're similar to the other depth/width Yoeloe wheels.


----------



## 00Garza

nayr497 said:


> Anybody riding the 38 mm depth, 23 mm width clincher Yoeleo wheels? Interested in hearing some feedback on the quality of those...though I'm sure they're similar to the other depth/width Yoeloe wheels.


I just pulled the trigger on a set of that set up from Yoeleo.
I went with 38mm deep/23mm wide, 18k glossy (matte wasn't in stock ) finish with their lightweight hubs. I'll post some feedback after arrival and after I get some miles on them.


----------



## rave81

Anyone has a long term review of 34mm or 45mm from light bicycle? 

What are the disadvantages of having basalt braking surface?


----------



## eichmeier77

Hi, I know this is an old thread, but hopefully someone can help me here.

I have a Top End Force RX handbike, and would like to fit it with carbon wheels, but the corm wheels are way to expensive for my use.

The front hub in total is 130mm and with QR
The rear hubs are only 65mm in width, and with 1/2" axle instead of 9mm or 15mm

The wheels needs to be 650C (571) wheels.

I cannot find suiting hubs for them, and neither does the chinese suppliers have them.

Do you know where I can find hubs with these measurements

THANKS.


----------



## crtmnster

*Beating a dead horse (Chinese wheels)...*

Interested in an 88 mm 25 wide carbon clinchers
The best deal I have found(with basalt breaking) is eBay for $400
Does anyone have any experience with these particular sets?

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161703134205
Red eagles carbon clincher

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/261901193051
CN carbon 
Yes I've googled,read the sticky's,threads,warnings,praises and such
Just looking for new,firsthand reviews
Thanks


----------



## fronesis

*Trying to Decide – width and shape of carbon clincher*

I'm about to take my first dip in to the carbon wheelset waters, but I have lots of experience with China Direct Carbon as I've built a number of bikes up from FlyXii framesets. 

I know I want 38mm clinchers, but I'm having a hard time figuring out whether I want a WIDER rim or would prefer one with the NEWER U shape. 

Carbon-cycle on eBay has a 27mm wide rim that they call "U shape," but it is not the same as the "new 2016 U shape" that Farsport is now selling. Farsport's rim is 23mm in width, but is a much more definite "U" all the way down to the bottom.

Both of these wheelsets are 38mm deep, and right around 1400 grams, with similar hubs and CX Ray spokes. 

I'm currently riding Pacenti SL23 (v2) very wide aluminum clinchers. I do about 4,000 miles a year on the road, from flat group rides, to climbing, to mixed rollers. I want an all-around wheel. I like running wider tires on the wide aluminum rims. 

So can anyone advise on how a slightly less wide rim in the NEW U shape stacks up to a slightly wider rim with a bit more of a v shape?


----------



## 00Garza

My two cents gentlemen...steer clear of random ebay sellers that haven't been in operation for very long. The cheaper deal is not always the "best" deal. Most of the stories of delamination or bad build quality come from random ebay or aliexpress vendors.

Yoeleo (I purchased from them and am totally satisfied with product and service.)
Farsports
Light-Bicycle


----------



## fronesis

Replying to myself here, in case it helps someone else down the line. I'm leaning now toward the Light-Bicycle 35mm clincher. It's the new U shape; it's 25mm wide; it's impressively light – 1350 grams with Bitex Hubs and CX Ray spokes. 

It moves my budget up to $700, but I think it's worth it.

This just leaves the final decision: to go for the yellow decals or not?


----------



## pseudoware

crtmnster said:


> Interested in an 88 mm 25 wide carbon clinchers
> The best deal I have found(with basalt breaking) is eBay for $400
> Does anyone have any experience with these particular sets?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161703134205
> Red eagles carbon clincher
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/261901193051
> CN carbon
> Yes I've googled,read the sticky's,threads,warnings,praises and such
> Just looking for new,firsthand reviews
> Thanks


Wow, 1st post almost 10 years after first joining the forum. Impressive.

I haven't bought from either of the above sellers, but I would encourage anyone to look past the 99.9% feedback ratings, and drill down to feedback specific to wheel purchases. Many of these sellers also get feedback from selling inexpensive accessories, apparel, non-cycling stuff, etc. - pretty useless for someone shopping for wheels.

Also, if you buy wheels on eBay, please don't give positive seller feedback because your wheels arrived on time, nicely packaged, and appear to be "solid" and "good quality." Ride the wheels for about a hundred miles, then get the wheels checked out, tension checked/adjusted, see how true they still are, then give feedback. Feedback at that time will be far more valuable to others also looking to save money on carbon fiber wheels.


----------



## andy13

Any experience with Carbonal for rims? Specifically looking for asymmetric tubular rims for CX. They are the only ones I can find that are wider (25mm). TIA.


----------



## SL06

I have a pair of Farsport 38 mm carbon clincher with DT240 subset and must have done close to 10,000k on them, in 3 years. They are my main wheel set, but I have others in use. At the end of last season, I have installed a 25 mm Schwable One tire at the rear and ran probably 1000 km on it. Yesterday, I had a blowout. Tire look fine, rim look fine, put a new tube and it blow again at 100 psi. I install, my old michelin Pro4 SC 23 mm inflated at 120 psi as a test and it hold. I will run them at 110 psi.
I like the Schwable tire because they were easy to install were as the Pro 4 are a real pain do mounted by hand.

SO is it a defective tire or the side of the rim that flex because its getting old?
How many kilometer do you expect from those rim how do you check if they are safe ? I do mainly long distance ride 80 - 120 km without to much braking...

****
After close examination, I have found that the hook of this clincher tire is defective. The rim is perfectly fine. This is a potentially a very dangerous defect. You dont want your tire to pop out the rim at high speed, specially if at the front. Those tire have almost all time excellent review, so it must be an exception. I have submit a claim to Schwalbe. I ran 120 m yesterday with my Michelin Pro4 tire inflated to 110 psi with absolutely no problem wit the rim.

Still, I would like to know how many kilometre you can do on those rim. I have used on set of Swissstop yellow pad up to know. Please share your experience.


----------



## Xray_ed

So I was shopping for a disc wheelset to put on my gravel bike (for use on the road only) and ran across the Chinese Ebay 38mm wheels. I noticed that the build of the disc wheels seems to be the same as the non disc version and my concern is that they may not be strong enough to take the forces of disc braking. Thoughts?


----------



## bcmf

Planning a wheel build for the winter. Looking to get a set of circa 40mm deep rims with alloy brake surface BUT tubular,
Before I send off emails to all the usual suppliers does anyone know of anyone that has them.
Carbon alloy clinchers doesnt seem to be a problem -----but tubular?!?!


----------



## TricrossRich

Hey guys... just posted my Yoeleo wheel set review. I own or have owned a total of 4 sets of Yoeleo wheels and have had great results with all of them. Check out my review, tons of great information and pics.


----------



## stevoo

Just built some Light Bicycle 45's u-shape 25mm wide.
They built up quite easy. The quality is impressive so far. I have been riding them for maybe 800 miles so they are still new. They ride great.
Only challenge /opportunity that I encountered is that Continental Gatorskin tires fit quite snug. Had to use velo plugs to make installing a tire reasonable. I can install w bare hands just barely. Would not give this tire/rim combo to my wife though.
Tried other tires that were in the shop, bontranger and Shwalbe Duranos. They both mounted quite easily.
The Continental / LightBicycle rim combo is unfortunate as I have quite a large stock of the tires to burn through.
The tight fit caught me by surprise as the Continentals fit easily on all my other rims over the years.
Even with the tire premounted with only one bead installed fully centered in the center well you cannot even spin the tire on the rim.
The other tires have play at that point.
Otherwise the wheels look nice, ride quite well in cross winds and seem quite strong. I am 200 lbs and am hard on stuff so I will give them a good test.

UPDATE 1/2/17
After putting many miles on these and also building another 35mm deep set for my wife I will share the following.
Once the Conti Gatorskins are on the rim for a while they are OK to mount with bare hands. They seem to stretch out a bit. Just be careful to keep the bead down in the center well. and the tube well up in the tire while installing. I have changed flats out on the road with no issues remounting tire with bare hands. Wheels are holding up perfect so far and I have hit some big pot holes too. Still very happy with the rims.


----------



## laurido92

*Speedteam 38mm Wheels*

I ordered some Superteam 38mm carbon wheels on Tuesday night and they arrived today. I have to say that I'm impressed by how good these wheels look, feel, and roll. The finish is very nice and smooth. They are lighter than my Ultegra 6800 wheels. The decals are painted on the wheel so they will not peel off or be removed. I didn't want to spend a lot of money on carbon wheels and found these for a very good price. Going for a ride tomorrow to test them out. The wheels came well packaged and no damage was done to the wheels. The were true out of the box and roll great. They came with skewered, stem valve extenders, brake pads, and extra spoke nipples. They are wrapped in Michelin Pro 3 Race 700x25c.

Shipping Box


How they were packaged


Tires and tubes



Accessories (skewers, valve extenders, extra nipples, brake pads, instruction manual)


Front Wheel


Rear Wheel


Front and rear


Finish








Front Hub


Wheels/tires mounted


Mounted Front (close up)


Mounted Rear (close up)


----------



## JDCowboy

Looking for tubeless 50mm X25 wheel set. Does anyone know if the Yoeleo SAT's are tubeless compatible? I've sent them two messages on their website with no response which is not reassuring. 

Carbon Speed Cycles has SAT wheels similar to Yoeleo's. They say theirs are tubeless ready. Has anyone bought from Carbon Speed Cycles?


----------



## JDCowboy

Did you run them tubeless?


----------



## laurido92

JDCowboy said:


> Did you run them tubeless?


Not sure if you are asking me the question but the answer is no. I went with the clincher option. They also have a tubeless and tubular option.


----------



## magic32

Thought I would chime in on the Chinese carbon wheels. I have had two sets. A set of Boyd Cycling 50mm clinchers that I bought in late 2011 and now a set of Farsports 50mm 25mm wide U shaped tubeless wheels. For reference I weigh in at between 170 and 175 pounds on average.

Boyd as I remember purchased rims and hubs from Taiwan and built up the wheels in his shop in North Carolina. They were V shaped and the narrower (19 -21mm?) because he had not started building wider wheels yet. They were absolutely bullet proof. I took them to my LBS once to have them trued and the shop had to do next to nothing. I also took them on a trip in 2012 to the spring classics and rode both the Tour of Flanders Sportive (140 KM of the course) and road a portion of the Paris - Roubaix course (80 KM) including the Arenberg forest. Lots of cobblestones. No issues and no truing needed. The only reason I have purchased the Farsports is because I ran over the front Boyd with my truck, I am a dufus.... Frankly the wheel survived, a bit tweaked but potentially repairable. I decided to take the safe route and purchase a new set of wheels.

I have had the Farsports now for about a month and they have been great so far. No truing issues (some roads here in Sonoma county are pretty damn bad), good braking, very stiff, no issues with crosswinds (up to about 15 MPH or so) and the FSE hubs roll well. I like the feel of the wider 25mm wheel with the 25mm tires. I am running tubes now as the tires I had were nearly new. Will try tubeless down the road. So far the wheel is working well and the build quality seems very good. 

So I think that if you spend your money on the more expensive Chinese wheels or Chinese rims built up by a quality builder here in the states you should be able to get a good set of wheels for a decent price. Just my 2 cents but happy with them over the last 5 years. Also Farsports now has a US based operation. Dan was helpful and responsive on questions I had.


----------



## JDCowboy

Thanks. Let me know how the Farsports run when you get them tubeless. I just ordered the same wheel with the DT Swiss 240 hubs. I'll set them up tubeless from the start.


----------



## rjnear

I finally pulled trigger on a set of Yoeleo C50 wheels. Here is my Domane with the Yoeleo wheels, only about 200 miles on them so far but very happy with them so far.


----------



## JDCowboy

Did you do anything to break in the brakes? You need to break in mtb disk brakes, but do you need to do that on the Farsport wheels?


----------



## masi85

How are these wheels holding up so far? Also, did you get chance to weigh them?


----------



## JaeP

Has anyone tried the dimpled version of these Chinese carbon wheels?


----------



## JDCowboy

I got the Farsport 50mm tubeless wheels with DT Swiss 240 hubs. I've only got about 100 miles on them. Nothing really hilly yet until next weekend. I do like them and they are fast. Had a hard time setting them up tubeless--had to take them to a shop to get the tires to seal. Running Hutchinson Intensives, which are not the lightest tubeless tire out there. First ride at 100 PSI was a little rough, but dropped down to 90 PSI and I really like the ride. Smooth and comfortable but grips well. Weight with tires and sealant is 5 pounds for the set or about 2,250 grams. Given my set up, I figure that puts the wheel set at about 1,550 grams.


----------



## JDCowboy

I got the Farsport 50mm tubeless wheel about two weeks ago. Very difficult to mount tires. Had to go to LBS to get them sealed tubeless. Loved how fast and smooth they were. But, less that 250 miles and the front wheel is shot! Bulges on both sides of the wheels in two places. Afraid to ride it. Took it to LBS and they wouldn't ride it either. We'll see how Farsport responds.


----------



## simnorm

Love to see pics of your front rim. Farsports will ask for them to warranty the rim. 
What kind of riding did you do in those few miles? Lots of hard breaking? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## garciawork

Might buy a set of carbon hoops... there is a ridiculous amount of info out there that is difficult to parse through all the way, so please chime in with opinions and advice! 

I weigh roughly 165 lbs, and am thinking about something a little more 'aero' than I have had in the past. Somewhere between 38mm and 50mm seems like a good spot, and I am leaning 50 just because... may as well right? 

So, that said, do any of the manufacturers over there have vastly better reported reliability? I know I need them tubeless compatible, and I am honestly not sure what width to go for, running 25mm tires, but I don't know what the current ideal is on the road side of things. 

So, any recommendations or just general advice on width/depth? Thanks guys!


----------



## untarded

Just received a set of clinchers from Light Bicycle. 45 front/55 rear, 25mm wide, DT Swiss 240s hubs, Sapim CX Ray spokes. Weights came in at 685g/856g (1541g total) without skewers or tape.

These are U shaped and flare out to 27mm on the front and 27.5mm on the rear at their widest point. Internal width is 17.9mm. Inside holes are 8mm if you choose to use veloplugs(get the red ones).

I've set them up with 23mm Schwalbe Ultremos that reach 26mm wide at 95-100psi. 

Price was $932+113 usd for shipping and paypal fee. Skewers and rim tape not included. Took a little more than three weeks to receive them.

They look flawless and spin perfectly true. I won't be able to ride them until I finish this new build and since these are my first carbon wheels my review may not be very informative.

(ignore the greasy fingerprints)


----------



## xcbarny

Are any of the reputable sellers on ebay, or is it best to go to them direct?


----------



## JDCowboy

*Farsports Wheel Replacement*



simnorm said:


> Love to see pics of your front rim. Farsports will ask for them to warranty the rim.
> What kind of riding did you do in those few miles? Lots of hard breaking?
> 
> 
> Farsport replaced the rim fairly quickly, but I had to pay the $80 it cost to have the new wheel built. I broke in the first wheels per their instructions and did not brake hard until at least 150 miles on the wheels. I put 70 miles on the new rim yesterday and it was fine. I rode easy, no down hill braking or hard stops.
> 
> We'll see!


----------



## allenpg

I'm looking to build up a lighter 700c disc wheelset than my current BHS/Pacenti SL25 build. I've had good luck with Light Bicycle rims for my MTB. The build will likely be 28h/3x front and 32h/3x rear. The Light Bicycle RM29C06 29er rim looks to be a good pick at 360g. Any other ideas? Thanks for the help!


----------



## cage.

allenpg said:


> I'm looking to build up a lighter 700c disc wheelset than my current BHS/Pacenti SL25 build. I've had good luck with Light Bicycle rims for my MTB. The build will likely be 28h/3x front and 32h/3x rear. The Light Bicycle RM29C06 29er rim looks to be a good pick at 360g. Any other ideas? Thanks for the help!


Max tyre pressure is only 70psi & recommended max cycling tyre pressure is 40psi.


----------



## allenpg

cage. said:


> Max tyre pressure is only 70psi & recommended max cycling tyre pressure is 40psi.


I forgot to mention that these would be for off road use on my CX bike. I currently run 30-35 PSI tubeless on my Pacentis. Thanks!


----------



## FarSportsUSA

Glad you love the wheels! Thanks for the input.

Dan



magic32 said:


> Thought I would chime in on the Chinese carbon wheels. I have had two sets. A set of Boyd Cycling 50mm clinchers that I bought in late 2011 and now a set of Farsports 50mm 25mm wide U shaped tubeless wheels. For reference I weigh in at between 170 and 175 pounds on average.
> 
> Boyd as I remember purchased rims and hubs from Taiwan and built up the wheels in his shop in North Carolina. They were V shaped and the narrower (19 -21mm?) because he had not started building wider wheels yet. They were absolutely bullet proof. I took them to my LBS once to have them trued and the shop had to do next to nothing. I also took them on a trip in 2012 to the spring classics and rode both the Tour of Flanders Sportive (140 KM of the course) and road a portion of the Paris - Roubaix course (80 KM) including the Arenberg forest. Lots of cobblestones. No issues and no truing needed. The only reason I have purchased the Farsports is because I ran over the front Boyd with my truck, I am a dufus.... Frankly the wheel survived, a bit tweaked but potentially repairable. I decided to take the safe route and purchase a new set of wheels.
> 
> I have had the Farsports now for about a month and they have been great so far. No truing issues (some roads here in Sonoma county are pretty damn bad), good braking, very stiff, no issues with crosswinds (up to about 15 MPH or so) and the FSE hubs roll well. I like the feel of the wider 25mm wheel with the 25mm tires. I am running tubes now as the tires I had were nearly new. Will try tubeless down the road. So far the wheel is working well and the build quality seems very good.
> 
> So I think that if you spend your money on the more expensive Chinese wheels or Chinese rims built up by a quality builder here in the states you should be able to get a good set of wheels for a decent price. Just my 2 cents but happy with them over the last 5 years. Also Farsports now has a US based operation. Dan was helpful and responsive on questions I had.


----------



## JaeP

I pulled the trigger on some 45mm deep, 25mm wide dimpled carbon wheelset from Amazon (I hear they have a terrific return policy). The company is called YCX from China (of course). I was a little worried when the delivery date got pushed back to 6 weeks. Imagine my surprise when the wheelset arrived after 5 weeks. What can I say. Straight out the box the wheels spun true and all spoke tension was even throughout the wheelset. Taking them out on my club ride tomorrow.


----------



## TimberWolfQX

*Foam-filled Rims? (PMI or Rohacell)*

Hello everyone,

I'm considering purchasing some ultralight carbon clinchers from X-Bike (HP30-360, 30mm depth, 23mm width, 350-360 grams per rim). Their main distinguishing feature is that they are filled with a rigid foam, and that's what allows them to supposedly build the wheels to a lighter weight while retaining their rigidity. Of course, more exotic carbon is used too.

I know that carbon composites are usually built with foam core, and this helps to increase rigidity, reduce local buckling (from side impacts etc), dampen vibrations and improve damage tolerance. However, this seems really rare in the bike world - seems like only Mavic and X-Bike are constructing wheels like this. X-Bike, in particular, seems to be exploiting this to create 260g tubular rims.

Do you think these wheels are likely to be as safe as their regular hollow counterparts despite their significantly lower weight, or is this more marketing than anything? I know this should probably be in the Chinese Carbon thread, but I mean this more as a technical question.

Thanks 
QX

References:
HP30-360 rims: Buy 360g Clincher Carbon Rims,360g Clincher Carbon Rims Suppliers,manufacturers,factories-X-Bike Equipment Co.,Ltd.

Wheelset with rims: https://xbike.en.alibaba.com/produc...mmm_width_bicycle_carbon_clincher_wheels.html


----------



## Kerry Irons

TimberWolfQX said:


> Do you think these wheels are likely to be as safe as their regular hollow counterparts despite their significantly lower weight, or is this more marketing than anything?


Successful wheel design and manufacture, just like any other manufactured item, is all about the details rather than the overall concept. So while foam-filled composite structures might be a great idea, if it is poorly executed then it does no good. The reality is that what you have to go on in questions like this is the reputation of the manufacturer and field experience. So a poorly designed/built wheel with some good idea as its basis will still be a poorly designed/built wheel.

To answer your question directly: How long is a piece of string?


----------



## OnTheRivet

allenpg said:


> I'm looking to build up a lighter 700c disc wheelset than my current BHS/Pacenti SL25 build. I've had good luck with Light Bicycle rims for my MTB. The build will likely be 28h/3x front and 32h/3x rear. The Light Bicycle RM29C06 29er rim looks to be a good pick at 360g. Any other ideas? Thanks for the help!


I've been running that rim on the MTB for 3 years and recently built up some cross wheels with it. Has proven to be a great rim, clanked the bejeesus out of it a couple times during Rebecca's Private Idaho and checked afterward and zero damage. Also, you can get away with 2 cross and light spokes with carbon wheels.


----------



## TimberWolfQX

As long as you want it to be 

I get it! I was just wondering if there are any inherent characteristics with this design feature. Myself, I'll go try a set of wheels out, and will let you guys know.


----------



## goatygoatface

*Yoeleo C38 clincher first*

Just received a set of C38 clinchers direct from Yoeleobike. First impressions:

Construction appears flawless, no rough patches. Spoke tension even - Sapim CX Ray. 20 front, 24 rear.
Dishing is perfect on the rear - better than my old Easton wheel.
With 25mm rim width (17.5mm internal): Conti GP4k II 25mm tire inflation width is *27.75mm at 90psi*. These will be comfy; can drop a few psi.
~1430g bare wheelset weight.
Very early impressions good - as far as logistics and cosmetic quality goes. I'll be keeping an eye on them after each ride.


----------



## bentobox

Where did you gyus buy the Yoeleo bike wheels from?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TricrossRich

bentobox said:


> Where did you gyus buy the Yoeleo bike wheels from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


www.yoeleobike.com


----------



## bentobox

TricrossRich said:


> www.yoeleobike.com


Thank you.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JaeP

JaeP said:


> I pulled the trigger on some 45mm deep, 25mm wide dimpled carbon wheelset from Amazon (I hear they have a terrific return policy). The company is called YCX from China (of course). I was a little worried when the delivery date got pushed back to 6 weeks. Imagine my surprise when the wheelset arrived after 5 weeks. What can I say. Straight out the box the wheels spun true and all spoke tension was even throughout the wheelset. Taking them out on my club ride tomorrow.


Well I only have only less than 100 miles on the wheelset I must say I am impressed. They wheels spin up nice and fast. They're stiff and lightweight. I like 'em. Here's a pic.


----------



## scott967

Dropped an order for a set of T38 wheels from Yoeleo today. They have a 15% off sale for the next week or so.

scott s.
.


----------



## gabrimartins

*Mantel Wheels*

Hi,

Anyone was any experience with Mantel wheels? I´m interested in a new set of wheels, and this Mantel wheels seams with good specs and not very expensive:

https://www.mantel.com/pt/mantel-38...vYWQmYnJhbmRbXT0yNjYmYnJhbmRbXT0zMCNzdGFydDY=

For what i can see its Chinese carbon rims but assemble by edco with inspires a little more confidence in the build, but i was not able to find many feedback of this wheels.

Thanks


----------



## gluestick

Is anybody running Dengfu carbon clinchers? I am in the market for some 60mm deep/25 mm wide hoops and their build with DT350 hubs and Sapim cx ray spokes looks very competitive. Most of the other companies in this bracket are cheaping out on the hubs and/or spokes in this price range. Basalt breaking surface looks to be in line with what most folks are doing right now and wheel shaping is very similar to any "name brand". This is not a thread to debate the risks/rewards of buying Chinese open mold product- I am a very happy owner of a Dengfu FM098 with plenty of hard miles on it to know that I trust this company. Just looking for any real-world experience specifically with Dengfu's carbon clinchers.


----------



## TricrossRich

TricrossRich said:


> Hey guys... just posted my Yoeleo wheel set review. I own or have owned a total of 4 sets of Yoeleo wheels and have had great results with all of them. Check out my review, tons of great information and pics.



Some additional information on Yoeleo wheels since my review:

1. In my review, I reference some brake pulse issues. I realized about 2 months ago that at some point, while changing brake pads, I had failed to set them up with a toe-in position. I corrected both bikes and the brake pulsing issues have gone away. I can't believe that I didn't think about it or notice it earlier.

2. Yoeleo has received UCI approval on their C38, C50, C60, C88, T38, T50, T60, and T88 wheels. This is a huge step for them and in my opinion it really shoes their willingness to improve their position among the other Chinese wheel manufacturers and amongst the more common name brands.


----------



## scott967

Thanks for the review. I just got a set of T38 SATs that I'm mounting Veloflex Arenberg tubs on. Trueness was pretty much spot on but I don't have an easy way to check dish. I did get a surprise as I have a 10-speed drivetrain and was assuming I would get a 1.85 spacer with the DT Swiss 350 hub but that didn't happen so will have to pick one up.

scott s.
.


----------



## mestapho

scott967 said:


> Thanks for the review. I just got a set of T38 SATs that I'm mounting Veloflex Arenberg tubs on. Trueness was pretty much spot on but I don't have an easy way to check dish. I did get a surprise as I have a 10-speed drivetrain and was assuming I would get a 1.85 spacer with the DT Swiss 350 hub but that didn't happen so will have to pick one up.
> 
> scott s.
> .


Hmm, I just ordered a set of SAT 50 disc brake Tubeless clinchers and I specifically asked if they would come w/the spacer and they assured me they would come w/the spacer and valve extenders. Hope they show for me. I have about a month wait to find out.


----------



## dougrocky123

Finally received my Yoeleo wheels today. Two months from order to delivery in Calif. At the three week mark I figured out that the Novatec hubs I ordered were going to be 6 bolt disc. The wheels had not been built so they let me upgrade to centerlock disc hubs for $30. Unfortunately they arrived with the 6 bolt hubs. I'm not going to try to return them and am just going to try to get my $30 refunded. Would I order from them again? Probably not.


----------



## xcbarny

Ordered some SAT60s from Yeoleo before new year. On the 23rd of Jan, I was advised that they would be closed for 10 days from the 24th for Chinese new year, but they would get my wheels together ans sent as soon as they reopened.

Contacted them today, 21 days later, and was advised I'd have to wait another 3 - 5 day for my choice of gloss finish rim.

Hopefully the wheels are good quality, and make up for this delay. Would have been nice if they'd only taken my money once they started my order.


----------



## jeffrey j

xcbarny said:


> Hopefully the wheels are good quality, and make up for this delay. Would have been nice if they'd only taken my money once they started my order.


I'm with you on the upfront $$$ part. Tempted to order a set but paying $350+++ then waiting +/- four weeks is making me think twice.


----------



## Oracle7775

View attachment 317981


Just delivered...


----------



## Oracle7775

Oracle7775 said:


> View attachment 317981
> 
> 
> Just delivered...


Unpacked. Look nice.


----------



## Gan_draves

*Old Carbon wheels*



Coolhand said:


> Time for a new thread. 2.0 will stay stickied below this for reference purposes.


Hello, I've never posted on a forum before so let me know if I'm doing it wrong. I recently purchased a carbon disc wheel that is older than me. my buddy suggested applying Vaseline to the surface to add moisture back to the carbon. Has anyone heard of this and are there any other tips for maintaining old carbon wheels?


----------



## Suney

Hello, I bought some 50mm carbon clinchers from carbonspedcycle

The brake track surface is hard, the bottom where the spokes enter is also hard
But I've noticed in the middle (rim wall, aero section) seems a bit soft, if i squeeze hard enough it will flex a little bit. 

Is this norma guys or should I talk to the seller?


----------



## stevoo

Normal. Lots of carbon thickness where needed like brake trsck and spoke bed. 
Much less carbon where not needed so much in other areas.
That is why carbon is neat.
You can add more plies only where needed.


----------



## Suney

stevoo said:


> Normal. Lots of carbon thickness where needed like brake trsck and spoke bed.
> Much less carbon where not needed so much in other areas.
> That is why carbon is neat.
> You can add more plies only where needed.


Thank thats reassuring! I hoping it doens't break lol

Here they carbonspeedcycle 50mm carbon clinchers mounted on veloflex master 23


----------



## Bugsy

About to pull the trigger on the yoeleo 38 https://www.yoeleobike.com/bike-wheels-sat-c38-std.html and Leo suggested 24/28 cause I'm 200lbs. I'm recreational and ride Easton EA70 and avg less than 15mph. Also, in Richmond,Va there's usually some wind up to 14mph in fall, spring and winter. I'm torn between getting the c38 or Williams aluminum Williams System 31 Alloy Clincher Wheelset

I'm thinking due to my low speed and mostly flat riding that either of those two wheels would be the same in terms of what I would notice in speed, hills and comfort. Any thoughts???


----------



## MMsRepBike

Bugsy said:


> About to pull the trigger on the yoeleo 38 https://www.yoeleobike.com/bike-wheels-sat-c38-std.html and Leo suggested 24/28 cause I'm 200lbs. I'm recreational and ride Easton EA70 and avg less than 15mph. Also, in Richmond,Va there's usually some wind up to 14mph in fall, spring and winter. I'm torn between getting the c38 or Williams aluminum Williams System 31 Alloy Clincher Wheelset
> 
> I'm thinking due to my low speed and mostly flat riding that either of those two wheels would be the same in terms of what I would notice in speed, hills and comfort. Any thoughts???


Get the alloy wheels, much better choice for you.


----------



## Bugsy

Thanks for the fast response!! Will take your advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## scott967

I'm not sure carbon clinchers make sense. I have a set of Yoeleo T38s and wind hasn't been a factor. I wouldn't mind getting a set of alloy tubs, but those seem really hard to find.

scott s.
.


----------



## cage.

Bugsy said:


> About to pull the trigger on the yoeleo 38 https://www.yoeleobike.com/bike-wheels-sat-c38-std.html and Leo suggested 24/28 cause I'm 200lbs. I'm recreational and ride Easton EA70 and avg less than 15mph. Also, in Richmond,Va there's usually some wind up to 14mph in fall, spring and winter. I'm torn between getting the c38 or Williams aluminum Williams System 31 Alloy Clincher Wheelset
> 
> I'm thinking due to my low speed and mostly flat riding that either of those two wheels would be the same in terms of what I would notice in speed, hills and comfort. Any thoughts???


The Williams wheels you linked to with the 20/24 spoke count, only have a 190 pound rider weight limit but the 24/28 spoke count version have a weight limit of 215lbs. 
The Yoeleobike wheels have a rider weight limit of 231lbs & that's with the 20/24 spoke count. I'd be looking at the Yoeleobike wheels if I was you.


----------



## akropilot

I purchased a set of wheels from Xbike a year ago and have been happy with the purchase.
38mm x 25mm clincher *non* foam filled
Pillar 20/24 (with 18:6 rear)
RAF10 RAR9 from Bitex
I got them from Xbikes.cn because they had all the parts, could answer all my questions, and were professional and prompt without a language barrier. I couldn't say the same for some of the others.

I did not go with the Rohacell core because of the substantially higher price, but I'm a fan of that construction method, common in aviation composites. Assuming the workmanship and layup quality of the foam-core rims are anything like mine, I would have high confidence. 

One other technical consideration - I'm not sure if it's to your advantage or disadvantage - is heat dissipation, a big deal for carbon rims on the mountains. The sidewalls are likely to be thinner on those rims (bad) but the foam core may dissipate heat better (good). I thought about emailing the foam manufacturer to ask.


----------



## yourrealdad

I am looking at two sets of wheels right now.

Superteam 50mm carbon clinchers: $350, 1565g, CN spokes, regular skewers

Ican 38mm carbon clinchers: $495, 1350g, Cx-ray spokes, Ti skewers

I live in the mountains, but also face a headwind at least one way most of the time.

Opinions?


----------



## vette

I just got a set of Superteam 38mm carbons(took awhile to get)anyways I'm very impressed ,just mounted them but not ridden due to rain,as soon as took them out of the foam bag they just look very well made ,come with pads & skewers,bladed spokes( I got a set of there titanium skewers)cant wait for the weather to break


----------



## bvber

I recently bought a pair of Chinese carbon / alloy hybrid wheels through eBay. It was total $410 including shipping. Finish quality looks decent but both wheels are not well trued. They are off by 2 - 3mm laterally and vertically. I've bought other new wheels of similar price range locally and they were better than that.

Is this common for Chinese wheels in that price range?


----------



## dcgriz

bvber said:


> I recently bought a pair of Chinese carbon / alloy hybrid wheels through eBay. It was total $410 including shipping. Finish quality looks decent but both wheels are not well trued. They are off by 2 - 3mm laterally and vertically. I've bought other new wheels of similar price range locally and they were better than that.
> 
> Is this common for Chinese wheels in that price range?


I can't tell you whether being 2-3mm off true both laterally and radially is common with Chinese wheels on any price range but I can tell you that the building of your wheels is not completed. Accepted tolerances for a decent quality built are 0.2mm laterally and 0.5mm radially. Your wheels are ridiculously over these limits.


----------



## winstanleyrims.com

great video.. nice to see a follow up 1 year after the fact.. too many videos on utube that are based on when the buyer just unboxes them


----------



## Swerny

so i'm looking for Chinese carbon road disc wheels for my Scott Solace 10 Disc. 

12x100, 12x142 hubs with centrelock rotors. 

Looking for something for mostly road use, i am running 700x28 Conti Grand Prix tires. 

Looking for something around 30-38 mm deep. 

I weigh about 210. 

I emailed Peter from Carbonspeed (I previously bought 29+ wheels from him which have been great) and he recommended 35 mm deep, 25 mm wide rims, 24 hole F/R, DT Swiss 350 hubs. 

Anyone running something similar that would have some input?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goatygoatface

Swerny said:


> so i'm looking for Chinese carbon road disc wheels for my Scott Solace 10 Disc.
> 
> 12x100, 12x142 hubs with centrelock rotors.


I ordered and received a pair with similar specs a few months back for my Roubaix.

Yoeleo C38, 25mm wide, 12x142 DT240s - centrelock, J-hook Sapim CX-Ray spokes.

They have been pretty solid so far. A little early to give an informed review but this is my second set of C38 wheels; I have a rim brake pair on another bike since last summer.


----------



## kdigital71

Any one have experience with these wheels?
25mm width U shape 60mm front and 88mm rear clincher carbon wheelset | eBay


----------



## Swerny

goatygoatface said:


> I ordered and received a pair with similar specs a few months back for my Roubaix.
> 
> Yoeleo C38, 25mm wide, 12x142 DT240s - centrelock, J-hook Sapim CX-Ray spokes.
> 
> They have been pretty solid so far. A little early to give an informed review but this is my second set of C38 wheels; I have a rim brake pair on another bike since last summer.


thanks!


----------



## Oldbikah

In late 2015 I started to look for a light carbon wheel set, since I was planning to add a "climbing" bike. I ended up with a leftover Cervelo R2 that came with heavy Shimano wheels late Spring of 2016. During my wheel search I ran into the "cheap Chinese carbon wheel" vortex of opinions and decided to see if I could find some reviews on these "cheap" wheels by cyclists that had purchased and were riding them. 

The few reviews I found were generally favorable, although some brands had better initial build quality than others. Pretty normal. Then I ran across an ICAN carbon wheel video review and eventually decided to give their wheels a shot based on several other very good write ups. Didn't order from Ebay, got 'em from Amazon.

I ordered a 38 mm deep Sapim spoked clinchers and they arrived in just 12 days. The price was a little over $400 at the time, so extremely "cheap", especially compared to the big brand names. It took me about a week extra to get tape, tires and cassette mounted. Yes, the new Conti GP 4000S ll tires were a bear to put on, but doable, just took a little patience. Part of the problem might have been that our weather was still relatively cool, and I think if I could have warmed the tires under a little sunshine, it might have made the mounting process a little easier. 

Spinning these wheels showed they were true right from the box and I couldn't find a badly tensioned spoke. The hubs silent and spun very nicely. I was pretty impressed, especially with how light they were. I had already put over 300 miles on the Cervelo with the Shimano wheels that held it up and could tell the difference right away.

I live in Maine and our roads are beaten up pretty badly by our wacky Winter weather so I was a little more than apprehensive about the integrity of these wheels. I had always used aluminum and not so long ago, steel wheels. I go back a ways cycling. Anyway, I had definitely read the warnings about how these "off brand" wheels would crumple and leave my broken body and bike on the ground after decomposing mid ride somewhere after hitting an expansion joint or pebble. 

I was obviously very cautious on my first few rides on the ICANs, but confidence in the build quality of these wheels increased pretty rapidly. They now have well over 2,000 miles on them. I spread my riding season among 3 road bikes with separate sets of wheels. A heavy endurance bike for early season rides, an aero bike for "flat(er)" rides and the newer R2 for the hills. Speed wise, the R2 now approaches and sometimes equals my more aero bike in quite a few Strava segments. 

The ICANs are silent, very strong and stiff enough for my 180 to 190 pounds (depends on time of bike season) to get up out of the saddle and stand on the pedals to get up a hill if I need to without flexing into the brake pads. Light weight wheels make a huge difference. I can accelerate them quite easily on climbs and more importantly, they let me stay up with the younger guys in group rides, which is really good for the old ego.

I've hit plenty of bumps at speed with these wheels... it's inevitable, especially when riding in groups or during events. They have not decomposed. I do check them for cracks and nicks after every ride and clean the brake pads and braking surfaces to keep from scarring. None yet. I'm still running 23mm tires at 110-115 psi. The bike and wheel compliance combine to give me a fairly smooth ride on normal road surfaces. I might go to a 25mm tire when tires wear out. I'm still mulling that one over some. 

They have become my favorite wheelset and I actually now look for hills to climb. I think they are one of the best buys I've made. Wicked nice wheels.


----------



## alexdi

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/rovalclx50disc-front/118666
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/rovalclx50disc-rear/118667

Does anyone know if there's a Chinese equivalent to whatever rims Roval is using in these wheels?

50 deep
21 internal
29 external
21/24 spoke counts
650/770 weight

The aggregate weight is *really* impressive. It suggests a rim weight of around 430g. I can't find any Chinese rims in 50mm depth at that weight, never mind >18mm internal. In fact, I can only find one rim at the same width at all: LB's RR46C02 (460g).


----------



## Oldbikah

Nope. I've never yet seen a Chinese wheel with inner dimension more than around 16mm internal in 50mm depth and only 23mm external. Weight of the ICAN 50mm wheel set is close at around 1460g. Rider weight limit is up around 105kg. 

I imagine that wider wheels will be coming as the trend toward wider continues. I have no problem with ICAN specs, especially when you count the price difference between $2,400.00 for the Roval wheels and $545.00 for the ICAN set.


----------



## alexdi

So far, these are the most compelling rims I see at the 50mm and 60mm sizes:

https://www.carbonfan.com/carbonfan-tubeless-ready-700c-carbon-road-rims-series

AR50C01 asymmetric road disc XC carbon rims 25mm outer width 50mm depth 700C clincher ready

depth / max width / brake width / internal width / weight
50 / 26 / 25 / 19 / 460 
60 / 28 / 25 / 17.4 / 470

Carbonfan has verified the weight of the 60mm rim isn't in error. As above, LB's 45mm is the only wider alternative, though that profile doesn't exist in deeper sizes.


----------



## BCP

Oldbikah said:


> Nope. I've never yet seen a Chinese wheel with inner dimension more than around 16mm internal in 50mm depth and only 23mm external. Weight of the ICAN 50mm wheel set is close at around 1460g. Rider weight limit is up around 105kg.
> 
> I imagine that wider wheels will be coming as the trend toward wider continues. I have no problem with ICAN specs, especially when you count the price difference between $2,400.00 for the Roval wheels and $545.00 for the ICAN set.


The ICAN FL50 is available with an internal width of 18.5 and external of 25. With the Novatec hubs and Sapim spokes, they have a claimed weight of 1470. I picked up a set via Amazon about one month ago and have had a similar experience to yours -- very positive. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E0QZYD2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Oldbikah

:thumbsup: That's probably my next set of ICANs. Good to hear that you like these wheels. They're a really good product. Huge bang for the bucks, relatively speaking. The Novatec hubs are still running smooth and quiet. Another good surprise. 

I just finished a 62.1 mile afternoon ride in very strong head and cross wind conditions today with a total of 2,502 feet of elevation gained according to Strava. The 38mm depth ICANs were easy to handle. Imagine a 50mm would be even more aero in head on winds and would be interesting how they would do in blustery cross winds. I'll eventually find out.


----------



## Black37

Does anyone have experience with carbon TUBELESS rims from China? I have bought several frames and wheetsets in years past, but none that were advertised as tubeless.

I am wanting to build up a set to run tubeless for cx and gravel road riding. 
Thanks!


----------



## Oldbikah

I believe if you go on the amazon site and look through the ICAN wheel sets, you'll find a couple of tubeless ready rims. Mine aren't tubeless ready, but still can't say anything bad about them. Great quality, and unexpected light weight, especially for the price.


----------



## GammaDriver

Oldbikah said:


> Nope. I've never yet seen a Chinese wheel with inner dimension more than around 16mm internal in 50mm depth and only 23mm external. Weight of the ICAN 50mm wheel set is close at around 1460g. Rider weight limit is up around 105kg.
> 
> I imagine that wider wheels will be coming as the trend toward wider continues. I have no problem with ICAN specs, especially when you count the price difference between $2,400.00 for the Roval wheels and $545.00 for the ICAN set.


That's a pretty thin rim.

If I'm going to spend the money, I'd expect 23mm - minimally - inside dimension for a modern road bike. Otherwise, heck, my heavy aluminum wheels roll too beautifully to warrant paying money for lighter, yet old-school-thin, wheels.


----------



## Oldbikah

I'm pretty "old school", and still ride 23mm tires on my road bikes. I've tried the wider wheel/tire combinations on my "endurance" road bike and yes, they are comfortable and can ride them at slightly lower pressure than the skinnier old schoolers. On the other side of the coin, the wider wheels and tires do present a bit of a weight and aero disadvantage. The ICAN wheels are 23mm outside measurement and present a very smooth wheel to 23mm tire profile. 

On the endurance frame with the wider wheels and tires I'm way more comfortable, but I'm also using considerably more energy on the hills and in head wind conditions. Hills and head winds are the conditions I ride most frequently around where I live. If I rode in an area with flatter terrain and in less wind, then that heavier rotational mass of the wider wheel/tire combination would probably not make as big a difference. 

I find the "suffer quotient" to be pretty distinct, especially on the upward sections of hills when I use wider (heavier) tires. In recent 60 mile back to back rides with a one day of rest between them, I definitely was way more used up after riding the wider tires. Both rides included a fairly moderate 3,000 feet of elevation gain on the same route. Ride weather was less humid, a little less warm and not as windy on the day I used the wider tires. 

Workout wise, I probably got more benefit pushing the wider heavier hoops around. On a longer ride, say a century, the lighter/skinny more aero wheel/tire would still be my choice. Both types of wheel/tire combinations have advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## alexdi

Oldbikah said:


> On the endurance frame with the wider wheels and tires I'm way more comfortable, but I'm also using considerably more energy on the hills and in head wind conditions.
> 
> ... In recent 60 mile back to back rides with a one day of rest between them, I definitely was way more used up after riding the wider tires.


I'm not sold on your data. You sample set was one pair of rides? With what tires on what wheels at what pressure?


----------



## Oldbikah

alexdi said:


> I'm not sold on your data. You sample set was one pair of rides? With what tires on what wheels at what pressure?


I'm not selling data so no need to buy. It's just a personal observation/comparison on the same route.

Bikes are about 1 lb different, 17.9 compared to 19.1 lbs. Tires on my road bike are 23mm Continental GP4000S II clinchers, at 105-110 psi on ICAN 38mm deep wheels. The 19.1 lb "Endurance" bike 28mm Vittoria Zaffiro Pro Slick, inflated to 90-95 psi on 27mm deep aluminum wheels.


----------



## alexdi

Oldbikah said:


> Bikes are about 1 lb different, 17.9 compared to 19.1 lbs. Tires on my road bike are 23mm Continental GP4000S II clinchers, at 105-110 psi on ICAN 38mm deep wheels. The 19.1 lb "Endurance" bike 28mm Vittoria Zaffiro Pro Slick, inflated to 90-95 psi on 27mm deep aluminum wheels.


So the lighter bike with more aerodynamic wheels and geometry was easier to ride?


----------



## Oldbikah

alexdi said:


> So the lighter bike with more aerodynamic wheels and geometry was easier to ride?


About a 1 pound difference between bikes weights doesn't make much difference under a 185 pound rider. Lighter tires combined with lighter more aero wheels do allow way better speed overall, but the biggest differences manifest going up a hill. I'm not anywhere close to pro level wattage output, so I really do feel those differences. The 23mm Conti GP4000S IIs weigh in around 215g while the 28mm Vittoria Zaffiro Pro Slicks come in around 400g. Bigger tire, bigger weight, significantly bigger rotational mass across the board, even with the same wheel. 

The aero advantage is quite a bit tougher to determine, since I'm not running the 28mm tires on the road bike with the lighter and more aero wheels. But those 28mm tires do punch a slightly bigger hole in the air. A 25mm would be lighter, while presenting a slightly smaller cross section to the wind. I would love to run a 20mm front tire on an aero bike. I haven't tried that one yet. 

I have deep drops on the Endurance bike, enough to let me get as low and horizontal as my road bike, so most of the aero differences have to come from the frames and the wheel/tire aspects. It's obvious that I don't have the best way to compare the wheel/tire combination differences, but at the same time with all other things being equal, lighter wheels and tires win going up a hill and anything more aero should definitely win against the wind. Tough to beat physics.


----------



## slojo

A little review of the Chinese wheels I bought.
First, I'll tell you I am NOT any kind of wheel or bicycle expert. Just an average 59 year old guy slowly but surely getting more & more addicted to bicycle riding over the last 10 years or so. With that said I ride about 3,500 miles a year, with some of that on mountain bikes.
I ordered a set carbon clinchers from https://www.yoeleobike.com/carbon-bike-wheels-sat-c38-50-road-std.html
38mm front / 50 mm rear, 25 mm outer width, 19 mm inner width. Sapin spokes and their in house SL hubs with ceramic bearings. $792 shipped. 1,403 gm as received.
They say they are tubless ready (and they look it) but I am using tubes with Conti GP 4000 25 mm tires. Tires went on very easy, but after 40 years of riding & racing dirtbikes, I'm not too bad at tire changing :blush2: I didn't try to measure how true they spun but they sure looked true to me after getting them on the bike. I run 75 psi front / 80 psi rear (I weigh 140 lb.), the tires measure 27.9 mm wide because of the wide rim. I now have approximately 1,000 miles on New England roads.

So far I am very happy with these wheels, especially for under $1,000! They are pretty light, the width lets me run low air pressure which makes for a very nice ride. I guess they are aero, but who the hell really knows. I could probably slam my stem and get more aero but I'm not going to do that. And they look cool in matt black with no badeging on them!

Biggest drawback??* 67* days from the day I ordered them until the day they arrived on my doorstep! While their customer service person was fairly timely returning emails she was very obviously not very good with the English language. VERY frustrating trying to get clear answers on a order that is supposed to take 15 days.


----------



## Oldbikah

A lot of things can delay delivery, from Customs snarls to product inventory and of course how each individual company handles volume at the shipping point among other reasons. The ICAN shipment time length was stated as 30 days or so. I received mine in 12 days. Luck of the draw probably. Good to hear you like your wheels and are holding up on New England road surfaces. I feel your pain.


----------



## alexdi

2017 ROAD DISC BRAKE ASYMMETRIC RIMS-Yishunbike

New rims from Yishun:

WTD3C-TLR-DISC
WTD4C-TLR-DISC
WTD5C-TLR-DISC

Asymmetric
Semi-hooked
No brake track
33/44/55 height
430/470/500 weight
21 internal, 28 max 

The 55mm version ticks all my boxes. A couple of branded rims are a bit lighter: ENVE's 54mm rim shaves about 50g per and Roval's CLX series (in 50mm and 64mm), closer to 75g per. 

Still, I'm impressed. When these appear on AceBike or wherever, I'll probably build a wheelset around them. Note that these 2017 models are named the same as the (very different, heavier, narrower, non-asym) 2016 version.


----------



## Black37

*Tubeless- CX*



Black37 said:


> Does anyone have experience with carbon TUBELESS rims from China? I have bought several frames and wheetsets in years past, but none that were advertised as tubeless.
> 
> I am wanting to build up a set to run tubeless for cx and gravel road riding.
> Thanks!


Bumping this- I also want to build up a set to run tubeless for gravel riding. Anyone have experience with the tubeless Chinese? Running disc brakes. Thanks


----------



## alexdi

Black37 said:


> Bumping this- I also want to build up a set to run tubeless for gravel riding. Anyone have experience with the tubeless Chinese? Running disc brakes. Thanks


You can run tubeless on almost any rim. If the bead shelf isn't high enough, the tire has a higher risk of burping. Solve this by adding more sealing tape. To answer your question directly with a single anecdote, I had no trouble pairing a set of generic carbon clincher rims with Schwalbe Pro One tires and sealant.

That said-- just buy the rims I linked right above your post. They're designed for tubeless and priced competitively. Yishun quoted $360 shipped for a pair. They'll build you wheels if you're fine with DT 12mm hubs and Sapim CX-ray spokes.


----------



## hrumpole

Any thoughts on this build as a first foray into all around carbons? No mountains in riding route; longest climbs generally 1.2 miles at the longest.

Light Bicycle 
55mm U Shape (tubeless ready but likely just ride clinchers)
CX Ray 
Alloy Nips
Bitex Hub

Rider weight (ahem) 185lbs (but dropping. Honest.)


----------



## Kendogz161

Hello everyone. 
Has anyone ordered from Yoeleo lately? I f so what was your wait time like?

I put in an order for a set of Tubulars wheels about three weeks ago, I didn't get a confirmation e-mail and they have not replied to any of my e-mails. 
Was thinking about asking for my money back and going with Farsport or Light-Bicycle.


----------



## jchau

Anyone have any experience with the Superteam wheels? 
I see them on Amazon with decent reviews 
http://a.co/djKyEZG
http://a.co/al7uQdh

I have contacted the seller for the second one and they said they can provide me with a Campy freehub but will be shipped from China. Other options includes for hubs, I can get Powerway R13 (6 paw version), Novatec 271, or Novatec 291-SL, any recommendation on which hub?


----------



## turgsaysno

Not sure if this has been addressed, but r reading about the ICAN clinchers, I want to look into a 38mm set for myself. I was told to look into Farsports or Gigantex as an alternative. 

Anyone have points of comparison to offer on the alternates over ICAN?

From what I can tell, the ICAN wheelsets are worth a shot, but I haven't really seen them referenced recently outside of this thread.

Sent from my STV100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikah

I haven't had any experience with Farsports or Gigantex. I put another 2,000 miles on my ICANs this last (shortened by cold weather) bike season and again cannot find anything bad to say about these wheels. Even decided to use them on my Cervelo R2 for a September Century ride instead of using my almost too comfortable Endurance bike. Turned out to be a great ride, great weather and way easier than I ever remember any Century ride to have been. The light weight of this wheel set, combined with the effective aero performance and compliance had to be part of the reason. 

No regrets and fully satisfied with the ICAN purchase. I obviously remain a fan of this wheel brand. It's too bad that more cyclists don't post experiences with their wheels and post more often. I find it a valuable resource.


----------



## stevoo

Have many sets of rims from Light Bicycle. Road and mtn. I build my own wheels. Been happy with all of them.

Could not beat their price on a complete wheelset for my new mtn bike project. So I bought first complete wheelset from them over xmas.

Even tension, true, well built.
Very happy with them.


----------



## turgsaysno

That's inspiring. For me, it's worth a shot at the investment. And they're available on Amazon - so I can ride them hard for 30 days and see where I am at along the final decision making process. I think I am going to take the plunge. Of course, everyone has an opinion on what they think is best; riding styles differ, experience differs, terrain is even a determining factor in the success of trying something new. 

I take it all with a grain of salt. I certainly appreciate the insight. Going to place my order today.


----------



## Oldbikah

Good luck! That's basically what I did. Found out as much info as I could before deciding on the wheels. I probably spent over 6 months doing the research and comparing products when I got serious. In the end, it was... either go for a set of brand name wheels for around $2k or go with a set that wasn't at the time quite $500. At a quarter the cost they made for a interesting value comparison. Plus, most carbon wheels are manufactured in China anyway, so, really not a stretch for me. And in both cases it was kind of a shot in the dark and a leap of faith for me since I had no personal experience riding on a carbon wheel. I went for the Sapim CX-Ray spokes on them, since I do have very positive experience with those.


----------



## HammerIt

Just got some 50mm aero wheels in from OnlyCarbonWheels on Ebay. Mounted perfectly, look incredible. I put some Contis on them and will post more hopefully quite soon when I hit the road. Dropped over a pound off my bike.


----------



## HammerIt

Finally got them on the road, and they are fantastic. Road feel is so nice compared to the stock wheels. I am dealing with heavy winds down here so I can't say what the speed advantage is yet, but I can say that my ride was noticeably easier than with my old wheels. Holding speed at 22ish mph seems a lot easier. In tailwinds I was going 25-27 with no effort, and into headwinds I was 18-20. Nuetral wind I was able to easily do 20-22 at the end of the ride, this is when I usually am winding down to 18-20.

Only way I can describe it so far is that I feel less resistance to get to speed and hold speed. Essentially they feel like an extra gear. I'll post more after I have some more rides, but this was an amazing upgrade for $600 shipped.


----------



## turgsaysno

So I got the ICAN wheels in a couple of days ago. Took them out of the box and they look sweet. Without knowing these were made in China I would've thought they were "high end" wheelsets. They look super clean. True right out of the box. I can't wait to slap them on the build I got going. It's going to be a couple of weeks before I can get everything built up and running, but I am pretty pleased (so far) with the purchase. Will update when I get the bike built and the wheels tested out.


----------



## HammerIt

I had multiple people ask me what wheels I had. These are guys riding Zipps and really nice name brands. I just told them straight up that I had ordered them from China and they were knockoffs..lol. 

But I will say that I am posting my fastest times with these. Maybe it is mental, but I am keeping up and passing guys who used to pull me. I do think the lighter weight plus the depth of the rim really helps me in these flats. I am able to avg over 19 mph for 50 mile rides, and I was not posting speeds like that before. That's the only real evidence I have for now, but I can say that 22-23 feels so much easier and is very sustainable. My goal is to get to the A+ ride level here - they average 27-30.

So far so good, loving these wheels.


----------



## Methodical

slojo said:


> A little review of the Chinese wheels I bought.
> First, I'll tell you I am NOT any kind of wheel or bicycle expert. Just an average 59 year old guy slowly but surely getting more & more addicted to bicycle riding over the last 10 years or so. With that said I ride about 3,500 miles a year, with some of that on mountain bikes.
> I ordered a set carbon clinchers from https://www.yoeleobike.com/carbon-bike-wheels-sat-c38-50-road-std.html
> 38mm front / 50 mm rear, 25 mm outer width, 19 mm inner width. Sapin spokes and their in house SL hubs with ceramic bearings. $792 shipped. 1,403 gm as received.
> They say they are tubless ready (and they look it) but I am using tubes with Conti GP 4000 25 mm tires. Tires went on very easy, but after 40 years of riding & racing dirtbikes, I'm not too bad at tire changing :blush2: I didn't try to measure how true they spun but they sure looked true to me after getting them on the bike. I run 75 psi front / 80 psi rear (I weigh 140 lb.), the tires measure 27.9 mm wide because of the wide rim. I now have approximately 1,000 miles on New England roads.
> 
> So far I am very happy with these wheels, especially for under $1,000! They are pretty light, the width lets me run low air pressure which makes for a very nice ride. I guess they are aero, but who the hell really knows. I could probably slam my stem and get more aero but I'm not going to do that. And they look cool in matt black with no badeging on them!
> 
> Biggest drawback??* 67* days from the day I ordered them until the day they arrived on my doorstep! While their customer service person was fairly timely returning emails she was very obviously not very good with the English language. VERY frustrating trying to get clear answers on a order that is supposed to take 15 days.


Hello. I am researching these wheels (60mm wheelset) and have a few questions that I hope you can answer. I was looking at the Profile Design wheels when I ran across these wheels on Youtube, so I began doing my research and so far it seems owners are very satisfied with these wheels.

1. When did you order these wheels and did they ever say why it took so long to get them?
2. How is the braking (wet and dry)?
3. Is the 27.9mm inflated tire width the result of lower tire pressure? I weigh around 195 and would need more, so just curious.
4. Are you still happy with the wheels?
5. How do the wheels roll with the ceramic bearings.
6. Are the in-house hubs a better choice than the Novacs?

Thanks...

Update: Nvm, I already ordered the wheels and will get first hand experience with them.


----------



## jchau

Anyone have feedback to CSC (CarbonSpeedCycle) wheels? 

Looking into these https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CSC...Road-Wheelset-Bicycle-Wheels/32677703904.html


----------



## stangoje

*Port fees or Taxes on Yoeleo*

I am interested in ordering wheels from Yoeleo. I live in PA, do the wheels get held up in port for taxes or any other fees the US government may charge?


----------



## Swerny

alexdi said:


> 2017 ROAD DISC BRAKE ASYMMETRIC RIMS-Yishunbike
> 
> New rims from Yishun:
> 
> WTD3C-TLR-DISC
> WTD4C-TLR-DISC
> WTD5C-TLR-DISC
> 
> Asymmetric
> Semi-hooked
> No brake track
> 33/44/55 height
> 430/470/500 weight
> 21 internal, 28 max
> 
> The 55mm version ticks all my boxes. A couple of branded rims are a bit lighter: ENVE's 54mm rim shaves about 50g per and Roval's CLX series (in 50mm and 64mm), closer to 75g per.
> 
> Still, I'm impressed. When these appear on AceBike or wherever, I'll probably build a wheelset around them. Note that these 2017 models are named the same as the (very different, heavier, narrower, non-asym) 2016 version.


thanks for this, i have been chatting with Yishun Bike about buying a set of 44 mm disc clincher wheels with DT hubs. 

Either this or XM Carbonspeed.


----------



## sdval

Hi guys
How will you think up what rims will be better for universal wheels of road\gravel?
For disc and 28-40c tires. 
Main question asymmetric or not?
I consider this two variants









and


----------



## yourrealdad

THE RIGHT TYRE WIDTH ON THE RIGHT RIM WIDTH - Engineerstalk : Engineerstalk

Look on this chart. If you are using old style rims with bead hooks I think 19c is what you want, if hookless 20c.


----------



## Methodical

Whew, I finally received my Yoeleo C60 Carbon Clincher wheels Friday. It took 74 days. I sure hope no one else has to endure such patience. They threw in 2 free carbon fiber bottle cages to ease some of the pain. Never the less, I inspected the wheels and found no unusual things and the wheels look sweeeeet (matte with no markings) and brings a different look to my bike. The rear wheel is not too loud like those Zipp wheels. The build quality looks top notch, but then again I am no carbon expert either. The wheels sit exactly centered between the forks and brakes, unlike my current set of wheels where the rear wheel is off centered - could be due to the bike shop's heavy handed truing. I will get to ride them tomorrow - can't wait.

With the upgraded hub and spokes, they came in at 1545g without the skewers, so well within the stated weight.

Will report back on the 1st ride.


----------



## TricrossRich

Methodical said:


> Whew, I finally received my Yoeleo C60 Carbon Clincher wheels Friday. It took 74 days. I sure hope no one else has to endure such patience. They threw in 2 free carbon fiber bottle cages to ease some of the pain. Never the less, I inspected the wheels and found no unusual things and the wheels look sweeeeet (matte with no markings) and brings a different look to my bike. The rear wheel is not too loud like those Zipp wheels. The build quality looks top notch, but then again I am no carbon expert either. The wheels sit exactly centered between the forks and brakes, unlike my current set of wheels where the rear wheel is off centered - could be due to the bike shop's heavy handed truing. I will get to ride them tomorrow - can't wait.
> 
> With the upgraded hub and spokes, they came in at 1545g without the skewers, so well within the stated weight.
> 
> Will report back on the 1st ride.


Wow... that seems like a really long time. Was there something special about the order that resulted in a long wait time? What finish did you choose? 

I just recently heard that Katrina is back working at Yoeleo. She's the girl that appears in many of the youtube videos and she was awesome to deal with in terms of customer service. It seems like I began hearing stories of the CS going downhill little bit, after she left, so hopefully the fact that she's back means they will get back to being top-notch.


----------



## Methodical

TricrossRich said:


> Wow... that seems like a really long time. Was there something special about the order that resulted in a long wait time? What finish did you choose?
> 
> I just recently heard that Katrina is back working at Yoeleo. She's the girl that appears in many of the youtube videos and she was awesome to deal with in terms of customer service. It seems like I began hearing stories of the CS going downhill little bit, after she left, so hopefully the fact that she's back means they will get back to being top-notch.


Yes, a very long time to wait. 

I chose the "no decal" version, which according to their website is suppose to ship within 24-48 hours, so I don't know what caused the delay. I also upgraded to the ceramic hubs and Black Sapim CX Ray Spokes, but I highly doubt those created the delay. I had a chat session with them prior to ordering the wheels and was told it takes 7-9 days to receive the wheels once shipped and that was pretty spot on. Maybe they are being overwhelmed with orders since becoming UCI approved - don't know. I was just about to cancel the order when I received an email with the tracking number. I just hope no one else has to endure such a long wait. 

I dealt with a Jasmine.


----------



## Methodical

I went for a 20 mile ride today in a very strong head wind (some side wind, too) to test the wheels. The wheels roll nicely, but that head wind did not make for an easy roll test. They definitely ride very nicely. They are very quiet when coasting and no noise while pedaling. I like how they changed the look of my bike. The 25mm Continentals are much wider than spec (see below) on these wheels, which I am ok with as the ride is much more comfortable. The braking is better than my Profile Design carbon/aluminum wheels and I noticed the brakes don't whistle like other carbon wheels I've heard. Also, I did not get push around in the wind even though these are 60mm.

@95psi - 27.25mm (front)
@110psi - 28.23mm (rear)

Note: This is just an initial first impression of these wheels. I will ride these wheels this season and post updates.


----------



## Swerny

I just ordered a set of disc brake clincher wheels from Yishun Bike and they were delivered quickly. I received them in Toronto, Canada 4 weeks from the date i ordered. 

Shipping took a week. 

The wheels look great, no imperfections, they were boxed well and I'm happy so far 

I did 2 quick rides this weekend and I'm very happy with them so far.


----------



## Jasmine-Yoeleo

Methodical said:


> Yes, a very long time to wait.
> 
> I chose the "no decal" version, which according to their website is suppose to ship within 24-48 hours, ..........


Apologize for making you waiting. Sorry. YOELEO is developing a new serial wheels for 2018, and most our producing line is preparing for the new serial wheels then, so it is delayed. And now new serial wheels(UD black glossy) are ready for fast dispatch, can deal and ship out within 24-48 hours after ordered. Short leading time and top quality guarantee. :thumbsup:


----------



## fabriciom

Anyone tried those kevlar and carbon wheels?


----------



## tthome

this forum seems to be dying...

anyhow, I'm still here...?tion and need recommendation. I'd like to buy a 50mm ushape disc road brake wheelset with centerlock hubs. I need 12mm on both front and back. Does anyone have any suggestion as to a vendor or link that I can look at? I'd like as many options as I can get. They don't have to be 50mm, but 40mm minimum depth. I'm open to suggestions. Price is very much a consideration as I dont want to drop more than I'd like. I've ridden many carbon chinese clinchers and I'd like to purchase a set of chinese clincher centerlock carbon rims to replace the stock alloy disc wheels that came with my Diamondback Podium. Thanks!


----------



## EpiphFreddy

While not U shaped, how about these? 

https://www.lightbicycle.com/700C-V...eels---30mm-wide-and-tubeless-compatible.html

Look to be very nice and at an unbeatable price and 23mm wide internal. Curious if anyone has any experience of with these wheels?


----------



## fmendes

tthome said:


> this forum seems to be dying...
> 
> anyhow, I'm still here...?tion and need recommendation. I'd like to buy a 50mm ushape disc road brake wheelset with centerlock hubs. I need 12mm on both front and back. Does anyone have any suggestion as to a vendor or link that I can look at? I'd like as many options as I can get. They don't have to be 50mm, but 40mm minimum depth. I'm open to suggestions. Price is very much a consideration as I dont want to drop more than I'd like. I've ridden many carbon chinese clinchers and I'd like to purchase a set of chinese clincher centerlock carbon rims to replace the stock alloy disc wheels that came with my Diamondback Podium. Thanks!


I suggest you talking to Bella at ICAN:
[email protected]Whatsapp +86 137 2690 5471

Say what you need, and she'll give you a quote. For these specific orders, payment is usually by Paypal. 

I have an ICAN wheelset and frameset (described in this thread about 2 years ago) still going strong. Just received a wheelset for my MTB (8 days from shipment to my house in Houston, Texas). The frameset has minor quirks (namely the old mechanism to fix the seatpost), but wheels are flawless.


----------



## FTR

Who makes a good low profile rim?
Looking for around 25mm deep, 3k weave, high gloss finish.
Say 28 spoke rear and 24 spoke front.


----------



## 00Garza

FTR said:


> Who makes a good low profile rim?
> Looking for around 25mm deep, 3k weave, high gloss finish.
> Say 28 spoke rear and 24 spoke front.


This might be what you're looking for. 
https://www.lightbicycle.com/U-shap...d-bicycle-wheels-for-tubeless-compatible.html


----------



## Methodical

Just ordered a new set of Yoeleo wheels. This time I'm going with 38mm. I noticed they increased their prices after the website refresh. For us in the US, the price increase maybe because of the new tariffs, but the prices are still way more reasonable than the name brand wheels around here. Plus, I am very happy with their 60mm wheels so far.

Yoeleo 38mm wheelset


----------



## foofighter

I'm starting my research on carbon wheels, seems like the eBay/Chinese wheels have come a long way from when I first started seeing them pop up. Is yoeleo a reputable manufacturer?


----------



## Methodical

foofighter said:


> I'm starting my research on carbon wheels, seems like the eBay/Chinese wheels have come a long way from when I first started seeing them pop up. Is yoeleo a reputable manufacturer?


They are UCI approved. That says a lot about them. I have 2 sets of their wheels 60mm and 38mm. They are quality as far as I am concern and make spending $4k for a set of wheels carbon wheels seem so foolish. The prices have increased a bit since I purchased my first set, but they had a 15% sale going on around Christmas. Contact Katrina and see if they have the sale, if not just ask for a discount and see what she says.


----------



## blackcat_wheels

Gigantex are very well finished. The brake track is machined differently than all Chinese rims. Nipple washers are highly recommended, tension below 120kgf

From Chinese brands I'd look for new type of rims with graphene/laser finished brake track which improves significantly braking in rain.


----------



## foofighter

Methodical said:


> They are UCI approved. That says a lot about them. I have 2 sets of their wheels 60mm and 38mm. They are quality as far as I am concern and make spending $4k for a set of wheels carbon wheels seem so foolish. The prices have increased a bit since I purchased my first set, but they had a 15% sale going on around Christmas. Contact Katrina and see if they have the sale, if not just ask for a discount and see what she says.


Thanks for the tip, I did notice the UCI approved seal so that's reassuring. I'll ask for a discount, can't hurt to ask right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodical

foofighter said:


> Thanks for the tip, I did notice the UCI approved seal so that's reassuring. I'll ask for a discount, can't hurt to ask right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that's what I did and got one.


----------



## Rmabus

Looking for advice here, and forgive my laziness. I am looking for a set of training wheels to replace some ENVE 2.2's I have been using. Looking for recommendations as I am not quite sure I am seeing what is out there. Here is my setup.'

1. Tubeless
2. Disc
3. 100x12/142x12 (Allez Sprint)
4. As low profile as possible, like the 2.2's (18.5 Internal Width BTW)

Anyone have any recommendations on a reputable builder?


----------



## Rmabus

Not sure if this forum is dead or not, but following up my note from 4 weeks ago, I ordered some yoeleo 30 cm wheels. They are not listed on the website which made me really nervous as I have seen notes about stuff being sent incorrectly. Jasmine sent me a profile image of that rim, and it appears to have the same width dimensions of the other 38's etc. So,... Anyone have a set of the 30's. Mine are in the USA and on the way, so I will be reporting back soon.


----------



## Code001

I need new set of wheels and for now I'm between this ones:


- Wiggle and their Prime wheels 
- Light Bicycle 
- Farsports 
- Tokyowheel?


Wiggle is great because I never have any problems with their support and they fix all possible problems im record time. 
Did anyone of you uze Prime 50 mm wheels and what's imoressions with them?
Light Bicycle is great but unfortunately shipping costs are really high to Europe. 
Farsports is cheaper than Ligh Bicycle. 
Now I'm not sure about Tokyowheel because I send few emails to them and I never get any answer on any question. 
Between this few brands, who have best wheels for money and best control quality?
I'm on limited budget and I'm looking for Novatec and Bitex hubs. What is better choice, Novatec or Bitex?
Kaze wheels from Farsports have new breaking surface but they have only options with higher prices hubs for Kaze (DT Swiss) and that's little problem to me. 
Their Kaze is around 850$ with shipping to Europe. 
Main problem with all this brands is not their prices, problem is really high shipping costs. 
Only Wiggle have free shipping or eventualy 10$ for bulk package.


----------



## tlg

Code001 said:


> Wiggle is great because I never have any problems with their support and they fix all possible problems im record time.
> Did anyone of you uze Prime 50 mm wheels and what's imoressions with them?


I've had a set of Prime wheels (not 50's) for a few years. Really well built and zero problems. I would buy them again.


----------



## Methodical

Code001 said:


> I need new set of wheels and for now I'm between this ones:
> 
> 
> - Wiggle and their Prime wheels
> - Light Bicycle
> - Farsports
> - Tokyowheel?
> 
> 
> Wiggle is great because I never have any problems with their support and they fix all possible problems im record time.
> Did anyone of you uze Prime 50 mm wheels and what's imoressions with them?
> Light Bicycle is great but unfortunately shipping costs are really high to Europe.
> Farsports is cheaper than Ligh Bicycle.
> Now I'm not sure about Tokyowheel because I send few emails to them and I never get any answer on any question.
> Between this few brands, who have best wheels for money and best control quality?
> I'm on limited budget and I'm looking for Novatec and Bitex hubs. What is better choice, Novatec or Bitex?
> Kaze wheels from Farsports have new breaking surface but they have only options with higher prices hubs for Kaze (DT Swiss) and that's little problem to me.
> Their Kaze is around 850$ with shipping to Europe.
> Main problem with all this brands is not their prices, problem is really high shipping costs.
> Only Wiggle have free shipping or eventualy 10$ for bulk package.


Check out Yoeleo. They are UCI approved.


----------



## Code001

Yoeleo is over my budget. 

Ok, after all and after few emails, I know that I don't want Tokyowheel. Big TD on that brand. 

Is this one ok wheels:

Tubeless option:

https://www.wheelsfar.com/55-deep-x...ess-wheels-dt350-hub-sapim-cx-ray-spokes.html

665$

Clincher (non tubeless):

https://www.wheelsfar.com/50mm-x-25mm-carbon-clincher-with-dt350s-model-fsc50cm-25u.html

649$

Positive thing is that shipping and all costs is only 50$ to EU.
From that, 50-55mm wheels with DT Swiss 350S hubs, Sapim Cx Ray spokes is under 700$.

Is basalt breaking surface big problem?

I think Light Bicycle have better breaking surface but they have really big shipping costs to EU (over 120$) and with same DT Swiss hubs, Cx Ray hubs their wheels are around 850$ or 150$ more than Farsports.

Is worth Light Bicycle this 150$ and little more over Farsports wheels?
I'm on budget but if Light Bicycle is that better maybe I will buy them.
For costs of Farsports with DT Swiss hubs I can't buy any Light Bicycle wheels (even options with Bitex and Novatec hubs are more expensive because shipping costs is too high and rims have little bigger prices). 

For Prime wheels from Wiggle, is their wheels better than Farsports?

Positive thing on Wiggle is their great support (I have really great experience with them) and I know that I can get new wheels if something is wrong with them.
Minus is their hubs (Bitex...that's info from their support) and what is that T700 breaking surface on their Prime wheels?

If you need to decide between Farsports and Prime, what will you choose? 

Yoeleo with Novatec hubs is 750€ and that's over my budget...even Light Bicycle is cheaper with same hubs but I think that DT Swiss is maybe better choice?


----------



## Methodical

Code001 said:


> Yoeleo is over my budget.
> 
> Ok, after all and after few emails, I know that I don't want Tokyowheel. Big TD on that brand.
> 
> Is this one ok wheels:
> 
> Tubeless option:
> 
> https://www.wheelsfar.com/55-deep-x...ess-wheels-dt350-hub-sapim-cx-ray-spokes.html
> 
> 665$
> 
> Clincher (non tubeless):
> 
> https://www.wheelsfar.com/50mm-x-25mm-carbon-clincher-with-dt350s-model-fsc50cm-25u.html
> 
> 649$
> 
> Positive thing is that shipping and all costs is only 50$ to EU.
> From that, 50-55mm wheels with DT Swiss 350S hubs, Sapim Cx Ray spokes is under 700$.
> 
> Is basalt breaking surface big problem?
> 
> I think Light Bicycle have better breaking surface but they have really big shipping costs to EU (over 120$) and with same DT Swiss hubs, Cx Ray hubs their wheels are around 850$ or 150$ more than Farsports.
> 
> Is worth Light Bicycle this 150$ and little more over Farsports wheels?
> I'm on budget but if Light Bicycle is that better maybe I will buy them.
> For costs of Farsports with DT Swiss hubs I can't buy any Light Bicycle wheels (even options with Bitex and Novatec hubs are more expensive because shipping costs is too high and rims have little bigger prices).
> 
> For Prime wheels from Wiggle, is their wheels better than Farsports?
> 
> Positive thing on Wiggle is their great support (I have really great experience with them) and I know that I can get new wheels if something is wrong with them.
> Minus is their hubs (Bitex...that's info from their support) and what is that T700 breaking surface on their Prime wheels?
> 
> If you need to decide between Farsports and Prime, what will you choose?
> 
> Yoeleo with Novatec hubs is 750€ and that's over my budget...even Light Bicycle is cheaper with same hubs but I think that DT Swiss is maybe better choice?


I can't help with those other wheels as I have no experience with them. I can tell you that Yoeleo has quality wheels and you can rest assure knowing they are UCI approved. Did you check all of their options. They have wheels in the $650 range.

What is your budget?


----------



## tlg

Code001 said:


> Yoeleo is over my budget.
> Tubeless option:
> 
> https://www.wheelsfar.com/55-deep-x...ess-wheels-dt350-hub-sapim-cx-ray-spokes.html
> 
> 665$


I don't know anything about Farsports. Never heard of them. But that price sounds too good to be true. DT swiss hubs and Sapin CX Ray spokes for $650! DT350's hubset alone cost $300 And CX rays another $100+ I'd wonder if they're using knock off parts.



Methodical said:


> I can't help with those other wheels as I have no experience with them. I can tell you that Yoeleo has quality wheels and you can rest assure knowing they are UCI approved. Did you check all of their options. They have wheels in the $650 range.


I've got a set of Yoeleo's, and know a few others that do. They're nice wheels.

These are $675
https://www.yoeleobike.com/road-bike-wheels-sat-c50-road-std.html


----------



## Methodical

tlg said:


> ...These are $675
> https://www.yoeleobike.com/road-bike-wheels-sat-c50-road-std.html


OP, there you go. If you can wait until around Thanksgiving time, they may have a discount on them. Last year around Thanksgiving they had 15% off of their wheels.


----------



## GammaDriver

tlg said:


> I don't know anything about Farsports. Never heard of them. But that price sounds too good to be true. DT swiss hubs and Sapin CX Ray spokes for $650! DT350's hubset alone cost $300 And CX rays another $100+ I'd wonder if they're using knock off parts.
> 
> I've got a set of Yoeleo's, and know a few others that do. They're nice wheels.
> 
> These are $675
> https://www.yoeleobike.com/road-bike-wheels-sat-c50-road-std.html


Now one year and two months with my Yoeleo wheels, I'll certainly buy another set of them if I end up purchasing a new road bike that is spec'd with aluminum wheels. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Code001

When we talking about wheels from China, there is 3-4 main brands:

- LightBicycle
- Farsports
- Yoeleo
- ICAN

Farsports use 100% ok and genuine hubs and their wheels are UCI approved.
It's strange that some people here in thread about wheels from China are not heard about that company because we have only few 100% ok and checked brands with UCI approwed wheels from China.
They are making plenty of wheels for some "handmade in UK" brands and for some brands in US (some brands in US eve leave their boxes for wheels where you can see name "Sandy" of contact at Farsports  ).
My first choice is LightBicycle, after that Farsports and Yoeleo.
In last few weeks I was seen few Farsports wheels with DT Swiss hubs and some with cheap Novatec hubs and they are really great wheels for that price.
LightBicycle is great but too high shipping costs to Europe.

More info:

https://intheknowcycling.com/best-carbon-wheelset-for-the-money/
https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=156164
https://road.cc/content/forum/260068-gravel-bike-wheels-farsports-275-crater-wheels-review
https://www.uci.org/docs/default-so...f-approved-wheels-eng.pdf?sfvrsn=9f00368f_142

There is even more posts here at forum (my mistake was that I did not use "search" before all this posts).
But, I will buy again Mavic wheels. 
This time I will take Mavic Cosmic Pro Carbon Exalith because they are now on great discount with price of 868 €.

But again, I will buy LightBicycle if they don't have that high shipping costs to EU.

P.S.

Before few days I was try Prime RR-50 v2 wheels and for that price and with that warranty they are really great buy (hubs are Novatec, Pillar spokes....nothing special buth they are great for that price):

https://www.wiggle.com/prime-rr-50-v2-carbon-clincher-wheelset/


----------



## Methodical

Code001, just as predicted, Yoeleo has the wheels 20% off. I just ordered the 50x27mm wheel set. A little patience and you can get what you want at your price point.

https://www.yoeleobike.com/black-friday-sale.html


----------



## cloudbuster

Hi,

Looking to upgrade to a carbon set looking for a depth of bout 50mm.

I found this sets which one would be a good star point.

I’m really interested in the Velobuild the price seem great.

$420 few hub options
VB-RC-50-23/25mm 142x12/135x9 Carbon Cyclocross Wheelset 25mm Width,Road Wheel

$770
https://icancycling.com/products/aero-50-disc-wheels-us

$788
https://www.yoeleobike.com/disc-brake-wheelset-700c-sat-t50-db-sl.html

$788 with DT 350 hubs
https://www.lightbicycle.com/New-Ge...-bicycle-wheels-with-tubeless-compatible.html


----------



## Oldbikah

I still ride my 2016 Sapim CX-Ray spoked 38mm ICAN rim brake wheels a lot. No problems, no adjustments. Have stayed true and continue to roll quietly. So I would lean towards ICAN wheel sets every time. Like Yoeleo wheels, ICAN is UCI approved. I bought a new set of 40mm U shaped disc wheels for my endurance bike. Same great quality and they definitely look even better than my 38mm set. The ICAN logo on the new wheels are really well done and not too showy. Performance is beyond what I expected with 28c tires and they are as light as advertised. Great company and great products. I can't find any faults with either set. Go with Sapim CX-Ray spokes whenever you can.


----------



## cloudbuster

Wow that sound great,

What hub do you have?

I just found this other pair and I think is the same rim but with a different hubs Novatec the prior one I posted have Ican Hubs, and it seem it have generic nipples the other mention Sapim Secure lock and they have about 200g weight difference. And price there a $90 difference.


https://icancycling.com/collections...lset-fast-light-series?variant=12510651285582


----------



## Oldbikah

I initially tried their Novatec hub and it is still a smooth unit. Have not had to service them. Ordered the second set of ICANs with their standard hub as well since they have proved to be durable and trouble free. Ordering the Sapim CX-Ray aero spokes is worth the extra investment.


----------



## cloudbuster

thanks,

It seem that there Aero version come standard with the Sapim CX Ray.
The FL does not. if I order it would be the Aero version with the Ican Hub.

I guess you also have to get and extender is this the one?
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/zipp-valve-extender-kits

I would order the 55mm carbon wheels.


----------



## Oldbikah

I would imagine that a 55mm wheel will have to have an extender on it. My 40mm tubeless ready ICAN wheel set didn't.


----------



## cloudbuster

Thanks,

I just realized that I would need a wider rim 28mm and at least 55mm depth.
The stock one is 26.7mm outer, inner not sure and the 25mm tire measure about 28mm.
following Hambini rule. to get the best aero benefit since I use 25mm tires.

I just contacted LightBicycle and they offer a 28mm outer, 56mm depth rim.

Now gotta figure out what hub to get.


----------



## Oldbikah

I just ordered another ICAN Aero 40mm disc wheel set for my endurance bike. My son appropriated the first set that I had. He didn't think the ICANs could be very good and was thinking about a "brand name" for close to 4 times the price. Now he won't give the ICANs back. He uses 28mm Conti GP 5000 tubeless tires and changed out my 25's. The profile still looks very smooth with his 28mm tire mounted to wheel. We ride pretty strong winds here most of the time and I thought about 50mm depth wheels, but after talking to a lot of long time Florida riders, almost all don't like fighting side winds with their deeper wheels. I stuck to the 40mm depth, which I found very efficient at almost all attack angles. The 40mm ICAN's super light 1355g weight was another positive factor, especially when accelerating or climbing. Now there's an expected long wait before I get them just like the first time I ordered a set, although the advertised 3 month wait turned out to be a couple of days over 3 weeks. Hoping this will turn out the same.


----------



## cloudbuster

Well I ended up ordering the 28mm and 56mm depth light bicycle wheels with DT350 and brass nipples. Expected weight just under 1600g way heavier than the Ican I could have gotten the Bitex hubs and save some weight but let see.

I hope they would last years.

There are some section that I encounter good headwind and sometimes semi side wind.
I hope I don’t make a bad choice going with such depth.
I’m also in FL.

I would post back once I get the wheels and weight them.
But for some reason the 25mm wheel I currently have measured wider it might be due to the stock rim being narrow.

Can you measure the mounted width of your 25 and 28 tires with the Ican.

Thanks.


----------



## Methodical

cloudbuster said:


> ...Well I ended up ordering the 28mm and 56mm depth light bicycle wheels with DT350 and brass nipples. Expected weight just under 1600g way heavier than the Ican I could have gotten the Bitex hubs and save some weight but let see.
> 
> I hope they would last years.
> 
> There are some section that I encounter good headwind and sometimes semi side wind.
> I hope I don’t make a bad choice going with such depth.
> I’m also in FL.
> 
> I would post back once I get the wheels and weight them.
> But for some reason the 25mm wheel I currently have measured wider it might be due to the stock rim being narrow.
> 
> Can you measure the mounted width of your 25 and 28 tires with the Ican.
> 
> Thanks.


If there's a lot of side wind, you will feel it in the front wheel. If the tires are the Continentals 4KII they will measure wider. My 25mm measure at just over 28mm and my 28mm measure at 30mm.


----------



## cloudbuster

Methodical said:


> If there's a lot of side wind, you will feel it in the front wheel. If the tires are the Continentals 4KII they will measure wider. My 25mm measure at just over 28mm and my 28mm measure at 30mm.


What is the interior width of your rim?
The Light Bicycle are 21.6mm and outside 28mm they should be here within a month I think.

Wonder how much the interior width affect the ballooning of the tire.


----------



## Methodical

cloudbuster said:


> What is the interior width of your rim?
> The Light Bicycle are 21.6mm and outside 28mm they should be here within a month I think.
> 
> Wonder how much the interior width affect the ballooning of the tire.


If I recall correctly, it is 17 or 18mm and I agree that the smaller interior causes the ballooning.


----------



## GammaDriver

Just here to add that I've been riding my CF wheelset (DT Swiss 240's) from LightBicycle on the gravel for a few months. Love them.

I planned on running tubeless from the get-go for these wheels, so I definitely didn't want spoke holes and rim tape if I didn't have to go that route. I'm finding that this choice seems to be helping with a reduction in air losses, so the wheels/tires don't require pumping up before each ride (which irked me to hell on my first go-around with tubeless). 

I don't believe they used to specific DT Swiss nipples I requested / ordered, but that style may not have worked as well with fishing them in from the presta valve hole.


----------



## Roadiegull

Elitewheels G45 1300g very easy riding,45mm deep wheelset climbing like 25s,I think carbon spoke road wheel would be the new star compare to tradition steel spokes,you feel the instant reponse no any hesitation like metal spoke wheel.


----------

